# WinCC flexible Wunschliste



## Markus

Hallo zusammen,

also ich bin von WinCC flexible inzwischen bitter entäuscht.
Als Version 2004 rauskam war ich noch recht optimistisch und dachte es wird schon besser werden...

An Funktionen ist seit der ersten Version nur wenig dazugekommen, an nützlichen Funktionen überhauptnix!

Spürbar sind die bessere Performance und weniger Bugs.
Aber es ist eine schweinerei das wir diese Bugfixes mit den Versionen 2005 und 2007 und allen damit verbunden RT-Lizenzen teuer bezahlen müssen!

Das Entwicklerteam von WinCC flexible stelle ich mir als ein paar Informatikstudenten vor die firsch von der Schule kommen und Lichtjahre von der Praxis entfernt sind. Aufgrund dem Fachkräftemangel der in diesem Bereich bis heute anhält kann es im Prinzip auch nicht anders sein...

Da dieses Team und Siemens selber nicht in der Lage sind ihre Hausaufgaben zu machen bzw. einfach überfordert sind, schlage ich vor wir helfen da ein bischen mit.

Meine Idee ist es in diesem Topic erst mal eine Liste mit Wünschen zu sammeln. Später soll das Dokument dann möglichst viel Wirkung bei Siemens erziehlen. Entweder jeder Druck sich eines aus und schickt es unterschrieben mit Firmenstempel zum mir und ich schick das ganze Paket ab, oder jeder arbeitet für sich und wir müllen mit dem Zeug sämtliche Vertriebsbüros zu.
Abgesehen davon treiben sich hier im Forum mindestens 20 Leute von Siemens rum, und die Sache erledigt sich vielleicht von selbst.


So, dann fange ich mal an:



1. Variablen in Textlisten bzw. DropDown Felder (Strings!).
 In Meldungen können auch Variablen eingefügt werden.
 Die Rezepturverwaltung erlaubt es im Prinzip ja auch mit den Datensatznamen.
 Man könnte Anlage wesentlich Dynamischer und für den Endkunden besser Parametrierbar machen.
 Eine schnelle Rezeptverwatung auf der MMC Karte wäre mit wesentlich mehr Komfort, bzw.
 dem selben Komfort möglich wie mit den Rezepturen auf dem Panel.

2. Der Pfeil in den DropDown Feldern (Symbolisches E/A Feld) sollte größer bzw. in der größe änderbar sein.
 Er lässt sich nur höher ziehen wenn man die Feldgröße verändert.
 Die breite bleibt immer gleich, der Skrollbalken ist dann ebenso schmal.
 Das mach die Listen auch auf 15" Panels ohne Stift fast nicht bediehnbar

3. Schiebregler sollten wie Balken auch in alle Richtungen möglich sein.

4. Seitelängen von Rechtecken sollten dynamisch sein

 Man kann die Seitenlängen mit Skripten ändern, und für den X- und Y-Offset lassen sich
 direkt Variablen anparametrieren. Die Seitenlängen sollten auch über anparametrierbare
 Variablen änderbar sein. (Würde z.B. super Visualisierungen für die Verpackungsbranche ermöglichen)

5. Routing beim Übertragen

 Wenn ein Panel bei der CPU am MPI oder DP hängt, und das PG eine Ethernetverbindung hat.
 Z.B. zu einer PN-CPU oder über einen CP, dann sollte Routing so funktionieren dass das Projekt
 übertragen werden kann. (So etwas sollte von TIA mindestens erwartet werden dürfen!)

6. Weitere Abstufung bei den PC Runtimes
 Der Sprung von 512 auf 2048 ist zu groß, eine Lizenez mit 1k wäre preislich sicher atraktiver.


----------



## Jochen Kühner

*punktevon mir*

1.) Eingabe einer dynamischen Adressierung direkt über die Tabelle der Variablen, und nicht nur über das Eigenschaftsfenster. (Dies geht zumindest bei mir nicht, die Variablen bleiben dann rot!)


----------



## JesperMP

Sehr gute Idee Markus !
Ich begann etwas ähnliches auf einem anderen Forum. Aber ich habe es noch nicht fertig, und die Liste noch nicht an Siemens gesendet.

Hier ist eine vorläufige Liste: WinCC Flex Wishlist.
(erst Speichern, denn öffnen)
Die einträge 2 und 3 sind falsch.
Nr. 2 ist möglich, und nr. 3 ist ein anderes Problem.


----------



## sps-concept

*wünsch dir was*

Im- und Export Störmeldetexte wie schon in Protool!

André


----------



## Gecht

Das mit dem Variablen-Auswahlfenster ist zum heulen,
immer zu klein, immer an der falschen Stelle und immer im falschen Baum.

Schön wäre z.B. eine Leiste an der Seite (oder oben oder unten oder sonstwo) mit der ich per d'n'd oder strg+c strg+v meine Variablen auswählen kann.


----------



## Oliver

Tag Leute,

also ich habe mich bis vor ein paar Wochen erfolgreich vor WINCC flex gedrückt. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich "leider" ein Projekt mit dieser SW machen.

Daher kann ich noch nicht viel zum Thema beisteuern.

Sicher ist das es wesentlich weiter weg vom Praxisalltag ist als das ProTool.

Hoffentlich bessert sich das noch.


----------



## Heinz

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
anbei meine Wunschliste...


- mir fehlt die Darstellung bei den Meldungen, welche Bits zu der Meldung gehört, wie auch bei Protool.

- Im- Exportfunktionen ausbauen, auch für Textlisten.

- Netzwerkfunktionalitäten fehlen (Arbeit über Netzbei großen SPS Aufgaben)

- Die Zeit bis die Textlisten (z.B. bei Meldungen) dargestellt werden ist zu lang. 

- Die Projektgröße ist viel zu groß.

- Die Zeit zum Öffnen eines Projektes ist viel lang.

- Bei vielen Ungereimtheiten muss das Projekt komplett überstetzt werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Perfektionist

Oliver schrieb:


> Tag Leute,
> 
> also ich habe mich bis vor ein paar Wochen erfolgreich vor WINCC flex gedrückt. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich "leider" ein Projekt mit dieser SW machen.
> 
> Daher kann ich noch nicht viel zum Thema beisteuern.
> 
> Sicher ist das es wesentlich weiter weg vom Praxisalltag ist als das ProTool.
> 
> Hoffentlich bessert sich das noch.


 
also: 2004 haben wir nach Absprache mit unserem Vertriebsmann beiseite gelegt.

vor 2005 haben wir (meine Firma) uns genauso gedrückt, wie Du.

Da jetzt nix mehr OP17, WCf-Zwang! Besserung von 2007 erwartet - enttäuscht!

Ich glaube, wir alle hier (Forum) hatten gehofft, gehoffft und gehofft - wollen wir alle weiterhoffen, dass sich das bessert! und eben bei Siemens etwas anschieben ...


----------



## Zacka

wer jahrelang mit intouch programmiert hat und dann an wincc ran muss
(ist bei mir gerade der fall), stürzt ja bald schon in eine wahrhafte krise.

wenn der kompiler gestartet (oder auch wincc) dann kann man sich ja schon
getrost nen neuen kaffee holen

der einzige vorteil gegenüber intoch wäre für mich nur die lizenzgebühr.

ansonsten bin ich froh wenn ich damit fertig bin.

gruss zacka

hat jemand einen tipp wie ich bei wincc ein sql grid einfüge???
ich suche schon seit tagen vergebens....

achja; ein externes bearbeiten der variablen (zb. eine csv datei) wär auch sehr hilfreich


----------



## Garog

Mir fehlen viele Grafikfunktionen.

Schon mal jemand versucht einen Halbkreis darzustellen?!
Geht leider nicht. Muss umständlich als Grafik Importiert werden...
Viele weiter Grafikfunktionen fehlen auch. Würde gerne den Umfang wie bei WinCC sehen.

Sehr wichtig finde ich noch, das PC basierte Runtime Versionen eines Projektes in ihrer Auflösung frei einstellbar sind. Pixelweise! D.h. auch auf einem 22" Monitor mit 1680x1050 nativ
Oder auch nur eine kleine Visu als Bedienelement auf einem PC basiertem System (mit z.b. nur 300x400 px)

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur voll den schon genannten Punkten anschliesen!

Achja.. vergessen...
Ein einfügen der .seq (Symbol-) Datei von Step 7 Projekten in einen Variablenordner


----------



## cor11

*Tolle Idee mit diesem Forum*

Tolle Idee mit diesem Forum mal richtig auf WinCC flexible draufzuhauen, kann deiner Meinung nur zustimmen.

Nun aber zu meinen Punkten:

1.
Betrift SD-Card beim TP177B und wahrscheinlich auch auf anderen Geräten.
Warum kann man das Anwenderprogramm nicht ganz einfach auf eine SD-Card mittels eines handelsüblichen Writers transferieren? Nein man muss umständlich die Backup- und Restore-Funktionen des Gerätes nutzen um eine Speicherkarte zu schreiben bzw. erst das Anwendetrprogramm aufs Gerät transferieren.

2.
Internetzugang aufs TP177B
Hier müssen erst irgendwelche Viewer installiert werden und Lizenzen aufs Gerät eingespielt werden.
Siemens sollte sich da mal ein Beispiel an *Beijer Electronics* nehmen.

Es kommen sicherlich noch mehr Punkte, bin aber froh erst mal ein paar losgeworden zu sein.


----------



## thomass5

Hallo,
was mich persönlich an WinCC flexible sört, ist die benötigte Rechenleistung/Speicher, um einigermaßen vernünftig damit arbeiten zu können.
So viel hab ich noch nicht damit gemacht um einen Fehler WinCC oder mir anzulasten.(Bisher ProTool, Intouch, ComText, Quickpick, Gracis)
Wie das jetzt bei 2007 ist weis ich noch nicht 
Thomas


----------



## jabba

Alle Punkte die mir direkt aufgefallen sind wurden schon aufgeführt.

Aber wichtig für  mich sind die Geschwindigkeit der Anwendung die ist nicht akzeptabel.
Dann die gesamte Haptik der Anwendung , dazu zählen zig Funktionen die schon weiter oben aufgeführt wurden.
Warum das mit den Textlisten jetzt so aufwändig ist hab ich z.B. auch nicht verstanden. Klar, die Zeit geht weiter und es werden immer mehr Funktionen, aber bei dem Eigenschaftenfeld einer Variablen ist nicht viel dazu gekommen, aber jetzt klick ich mir für die Standardeinstellungen den Finger wund.


OT:
Für die älteren Semester wie ich:
Es gab mal eine Maus von Genius, das war das Zeichenprogramm Dr. Halo dabei. Dieses hatte vor ca 15Jahren eine Firma erweitert als Visualisierung.
Mit der Maus eine Linie,Kreis oder sonst etwas gemalt, rechte Taste, grün wenn M15.0 .... fertig.
Und heute ??
OT off:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

*e-mail Client mit Authentifizierung!*

Seit meinem widerwilligen Einstieg mit Version 2005 SP1 hat sich meiner Meinung nach schon vieles stark verbessert. Zumindest gibt es bei mir keine drastischen Fehler mehr.

Aus aktuellem Anlass wünschte ich mir einen e-mail Client mit Authentifizierung!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## totalfuchs

*Passworteingabe*

Ist nicht unbedingt einen flex geschichte, geht mehr in die richtung Firmware.
Ich kenn das nur bei den  TP's der 170 Serie
Die Passworteingabe geht mir da so auf den Zeiger, :sb6: 
Da lassen die dich erst einen Wert eingeben um dann beim ändern mitzteilen das du nicht im richtigen Level bist.:sb6:  
Hast du das dann nachgeholt fängst du wieder bei vorn um den neuen Wert einzugeben.:sb6:


----------



## extrusion1982

Ich hab da auch was :

wenn man den zoom auf eine gewisse vergrösserung stellt verschwindet das projektierte bild bzw. wird 1000mal als ganz klein dargestellt (ist bei uns bei wincc 2005 so.

außerdem macht die software das pg derart langsam das man nicht mal mit 2ghz und 1gb ram ordentlich nebenbei arbeiten kann.


----------



## bigking

*Lahme Ente*

Ich finde es eine gute Idee Siemens einmal mit dem WinCC flex auf die Finger zu klopfen! Ich ärgere mich Tag für Tag mit dieser Steinzeit-Software. Also meine Punkte:

1. Wenn ich ein Multiprojekt habe will ich nicht jedes mal die Steuerung indem die OPS drinn sind mit der Funktion "zum Bearbeiten entfernen" benützen. Das Projekt wird dann einfach aus dem Multiproj. entfernt und an einer anderen Speicher adresse gespeichtert ) 

2. Wie schon oben erwähnt: Die Software ist an allen ecken sehr langsam überall muss man wieder warten! z.b. nur einmal das Speichern *gähn* könnte da noch zig dinge aufzählen!

3. Wenn ich Variablen deklariere kann man die Variablen vermehren durch klich auf markierte var und dan unten rechts der var klicken und runter ziehen. Ok gut aaaaber wenn ich zb. 100 stk. habe dann geht es sehr lange verkleich zu Exel da ist die funktion super gelösst!

4. Ich möche auch ohne Probleme ein OP kopieren und wieder in einer anderen Steuerung implementieren das funktioniert wie lotto teilweise gehts dann aber wieder mit div. Fehlern nicht :-(

5. Ich vermisse allgemein eine bessere Display-Auflösung. Dass kann doch nicht sein, dass Siemens so schlechte Displays immernoch auf dem Markt hat!

6. Bei op73 finde ich es mühsahm das Betriebssystem über ein zusätzliches PPI Kabel zu Transferieren

7. Die Störmeldungen die während dem Prozess auftauchen sollten auch nach Stromunterbruch vorhanden sein!

8. Wenn mann z.b eine Taste einer var zuordnet, dann kommt immer so ein gelbes Popup das ist sehr lästig habe es nicht geschafft dies zu elliminieren!


Zuletzt noch ich habe seit 2 Jahren ca 200 OP77B inbetrieb genommen! Und ich musste mich bei jedem mindestens einmal über das versch.... winCC flex ärgern!!Sendet F... Siemens einen schönen Gruss von mir! Wenn wir den Auftrag nicht mit Siemens komponenten verkauft hätten, währe ich schon längst umgestiegen!


greezz Aus der Schweiz   :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## andre

Hallo,
das meiste wurde doch schon mehrmals diskutiert:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9008
Was mich im Moment am meisten stört, ist dieses lästige Hinweis- bzw. Hilfefenster, das sich öffnet, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf Objekte zeigt.
Obwohl doch die erweiterte Hilfe deaktiviert ist!
Was ich mir auch wünschen würde, ist die Möglichkeit Ausgabefelder genau wie Textfelder um 90° zu kippen.
Naja, zum Thema Geschwindigkeit braucht wohl nichts mehr gesagt werden.

Gruß Andre


----------



## mustang

Hallo! 

Ich finde es schlimm das die versprochene Migration von alten OP7 Protoolprojekten ins WinCCflexible OP77A bzw.B nur sehr Fehlerhaft funktioniert.
(Hat man die Bilderaufrufe mit Funktionstasten belegt, dann funktioniert das immer nur zweimal im WinCCflexible!) 



:twisted: Siemens hat das Plus!!!!!:twisted:


----------



## Lazarus™

Hi Forum  

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht gesteinigt, aber ich liebe WinCCflex. Seit 2007 kann man ja sogar ganz gut arbeiten damit. Ok, auch mich stören einige Kanten an diesem Tool. Ich arbeite seit erscheinen von WCCF damit und finde es einfach gut, soweit. 
Sicher wird Siemens irgenwann auch mal bemerken, das es Zweischirrsysteme gibt und dafür sorgen, das auch WCCF damit vernünftig klarkommt. Für die Geschwindigkeit können die nicht alleine was, das liegt grösstenteils am .NET

Seit ich regelmässig beim Projektieren eine Kopie mache, stört mich der Text: Es tut uns leid für diese Unannehmlichkeit...  auch nicht mehr so sehr :twisted: 

Also kurz: Ich finde es gut, aber es muss noch etwas nachgebessert werden, aber das ist ja auch bei Step7, Windows, meinen Anlagen etc. so


----------



## Guste

*Win CC flexible Wunschliste*

Schön wäre es wenn die Variablen über die Tastatur komplett eingegeben werden könnten. Das srollen über die Pfeiltasten nervt ohne Ende.
Ist ja nett bei Vorführungen mit 5 Variablen. Wenn es aber über 100 sind was dann ?


----------



## Guste

Gecht schrieb:


> Das mit dem Variablen-Auswahlfenster ist zum heulen,
> immer zu klein, immer an der falschen Stelle und immer im falschen Baum.
> 
> Schön wäre z.B. eine Leiste an der Seite (oder oben oder unten oder sonstwo) mit der ich per d'n'd oder strg+c strg+v meine Variablen auswählen kann.


 
Es sollte auch möglich sein die variablen ganz einfach über die Tastatur zu schreiben


----------



## Atlas

Bei dem Auswahlbaum kann ich mich nur anschließen!

1. Trending.
Es können Trends mit bis zu 8 Kurven angelegt werden. Leider sind die aber nach dem projektieren statisch immer in der Kurvenanzeige zu sehen. Wäre schön jede kurve dynamisch auswählen zu können um nur die dazustellen die eben interessiert.

2. Logging
Das wegschreiben von Daten in CSV ist ziemlich eingeschränkt. Würde mir wünschen das format beeinflussen zu können in dem geschrieben wird.


----------



## UniMog

Zacka schrieb:


> wer jahrelang mit intouch programmiert hat und dann an wincc ran muss
> (ist bei mir gerade der fall), stürzt ja bald schon in eine wahrhafte krise.
> 
> wenn der kompiler gestartet (oder auch wincc) dann kann man sich ja schon
> getrost nen neuen kaffee holen
> 
> der einzige vorteil gegenüber intoch wäre für mich nur die lizenzgebühr.
> 
> ansonsten bin ich froh wenn ich damit fertig bin.
> 
> gruss zacka
> 
> hat jemand einen tipp wie ich bei wincc ein sql grid einfüge???
> ich suche schon seit tagen vergebens....
> 
> achja; ein externes bearbeiten der variablen (zb. eine csv datei) wär auch sehr hilfreich


 

Also wenn ich die scheisse von Intouch sehe ..... da bin ich froh wenn ich damit fertig bin.
Sollten mal die Adressen tauschen dann mach ich WinCC für Dich und Du Intouch für mich.

Gruß


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Gecht schrieb:


> Das mit dem Variablen-Auswahlfenster ist zum heulen,
> immer zu klein, immer an der falschen Stelle und immer im falschen Baum.
> 
> Schön wäre z.B. eine Leiste an der Seite (oder oben oder unten oder sonstwo) mit der ich per d'n'd oder strg+c strg+v meine Variablen auswählen kann.


das ist die "Objekte-Leiste"...

Falls du dich gewundert hast dass die immer leer ist dann mußt du einfach mal im Projektbaum einen Container markieren (z.B. Variablen) -> es erscheint der Inhalt des markierten Containers in der Objektliste. Diese kannst du plazieren wo du willst und drag+drop geht auch...

=======================================================

Zur wishlist: mir fehlt jetzt gar nicht soo viel neues da ich versuche es so einfach wie möglich darzustellen, jedoch hat es mir bisher auch immer furchtbar gestunken wenn etwas nicht funktioniert hat was eigentlich hätte funktionieren sollen (kurzwort = Bug).

Seit 2005sp1+hf7 bzw. 2007+hf1 bin ich eigentlich so im großen und ganzen zufrieden (nicht weil ich es als das Nonplusultra ansehe sondern weil ich relativ reibungslos das damit machen kann was ich will ohne angst haben zu müssen daß es abstürzt oder etwas nicht richtig geht - mich also auf das wesentliche konzentrieren kann! was ja am Anfang ein bisschen anders war...)

Was ich eigentlich von Beginn an bemängelt habe ist die Step7 Integration.

Hier sollte dringend im Umgang mit den Variablen noch mal nachgebessert werden - oder gleich alle Tags in einen zentralen Topf schmeissen und gemeinsam darauf zugreifen. Dies war aber bisher unmöglich - schon allein wegen der unterschiedlichen Datenbankkonzepte beider Programme (was nicht zuletzt auch mit dazu beigetragen hat daß es am anfang sehr sehr langsam alles war...)

Vielleicht kommt ja als nächstes "Step7 flexible"  (wo dann alles von vorne losgeht - oder auf einen schlag alles besser wird)


----------



## Markus

Atlas schrieb:


> 1. Trending.
> Es können Trends mit bis zu 8 Kurven angelegt werden. Leider sind die aber nach dem projektieren statisch immer in der Kurvenanzeige zu sehen. Wäre schön jede kurve dynamisch auswählen zu können um nur die dazustellen die eben interessiert.
> 
> 2. Logging
> Das wegschreiben von Daten in CSV ist ziemlich eingeschränkt. Würde mir wünschen das format beeinflussen zu können in dem geschrieben wird.


 
Ich fände eine Vaiable für den Zoom von Kurvenazeigen ganz praktisch.
Damit der Zoom z.B. anhand der Anzahl der aufgezeichneten Werte automatisch von der SPS eingestellt wird, und/oder vom Bediehner manipuliert werden kann.

Die Zoomfunktion die bei der Kurvenanzeige dabei ist, die ist einfach lächerlich. es kann nur begrenzt gezoomt werden.



Am geilsten wäre es wenn alle Parameterfelder nach wunsch mit Konstanten oder Variablen oder Kombinationen bzw. Formeln gefüllt werden könnten.
Verstehe auch nicht was daran so kompliziert sein soll...

Die Visu von Codesys ist z.B. das offenste was ich an Visu bisher gesehen habe. Da ist das so!
Als Seitenlänge von einem Rechteck kann ich eine Konstante eintragen, dann ist und bleibt es ein einfaches Rechteck. Ich kann aber auch eine Variable eintragen, dann habe ich ein dynamisches Rechteck, das kann dann auch als Balkenanzeige dienen.
An die Eigenschaft Sichtbar kann ich einen Festen TRUE eintragen und das Ding ist immer sichtbar. Ich kann auch ein Bit auswerten - wie bei Siemens, oder ich schreibe in das selbe Feld "Min_Wert > Akt_Wert AND Freigabe"

Solche dinge sind für einen Siemensprogrammierer wie mich fast unglaublich, aber in der Welt von Codesys das normalste was es gibt...


Das mit den Formeln muss nicht unbedingt sein, das Entsprechende Bit erzeuge ich gerne auch in der SPS. Aber die Konstanten müssen raus!

Wenn der User es wünscht soll er überall wo was eingestellt werden kann, auch eine Variable anstatt einer Konstanten eingeben können - das wäre doch geil!


----------



## HRC_O

*Wunschliste WinCC Flex*

Hallo zusammen

die meisten Wünsche sind ja in den Beiträgen schon beschrieben. Mein
größter Wunsch wäre es wenn die Entwickler dieser  Soft 
endlich mal unserer Wünsche und Anregungen annehmen würden.

Aber die denken das haben Sie nicht nötig.
Hoffentlich rächt sich diese Überheblichkeit irgend wann mal.

Ach ja da fällt mir noch was ein.
Seit wcc2004 fehlt das  Routing über Ethernet. Bei jedem Anruf beim Support wurde mir versprochen das in der nächsten Version das Routing funktionieren sollte. Jetzt habe wir 2007 und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
Und noch so eine Verbesserung. Bei jeder neuen Version wird die bessere Performance  versprochen . Bis jetzt war das aber meiner Meinung nie der Fall.

Also weiter viel Spaß mit WinCC Flex (habe ich täglich)

OP


----------



## jabba

Jetzt wo Du auf die Kurven kommst

F(x) wäre eine schöne Sache, die Kurven wären dadurch wesentlich flexibler einsetzbar. Das heisst ein zweidimensionales Array mit den Werten ünergeben.
Es gibt ja eine externe Lösung, aber nur bis 100 werte.


----------



## Maxl

Also ich arbeite jetzt knapp 1 Jahr mit Flex 2005. Probleme gibts damit dann und wann, aber in der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich daran gewöhnt.

Meine Beschwerden, Wünsche, Fragen:

1. Liegt die Projektierung auf einem Netzlaufwerk, und öffnet man nicht das 1. Bild der Projektierung, lässt sich das Projekt teilweise nicht mehr speichern (besonders lästig, wenn man eine Stunde lang nicht mehr gespeichert hat). Warum ist das so?

2. Verschiebt man eine Variable, die in einem Rezept eingebunden ist, in einen Unterordner und transferiert das Projekt anschließend, gehen die gespeicherten Werte dieser Variable verloren. (in der Rezepturanzeige wird das E/A-Feld grau hinterlegt. Bei allen anderen Variablen funktioniert es nachher noch problemlos.

Ursache: In der Rezptur werden die Variablen mit "Unterordner" gespeichert (vorher: Variable; nachher: Unterordner\Variable). Dies erkennt man erst, wenn man einen datensatz exportiert, und die .csv datei mit Ultraedit öffnet.

Siemens scheint das Problem sehr eigenwillig "gelöst" zu haben. Hab Flex 2007 wird für jede Variable, welche in einem Unterordner projektiert wird, im Hauptordner eine Kopie davon angelegt.

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es viel sinnvoller, in der Rezeptur die Variablen immer ohne "Unterordner" angabe zu speichern. Es ist (zumindest bei Flex 2005) ohnehin nicht möglich, in 2 Unterordnern oder in hauptordner/Unterordner 2 Variable mit gleichem Namen anzulegen.


3. Das gleiche wie für die Rezepte gilt übrigens auch für Archive. Hier äußert sich das Problem nur bei Trendkurven, welche als Datenquelle ein Archiv haben. Wird die variable in einen Unterordner verschoben, schreibt das Bediengerät in die .csv-Datei immer den variablennamen mit Unterordner (also Unterordner\Variable). Die Trendanzeige kann nun auf die Daten, welche vor der Projektierungsänderung in das Archiv geschrieben wurden, nicht mehr zugreifen (weil ja das 'Unterordner\' fehlt).


4. Speicherbedarf der Archive
In Archive wird immer der komplette Tag-name mit Unterordner-Namen geschrieben. Ist nun pro Archiv nur 1 Variable vorhanden, wird deren Name dann x-1000 mal in die csv-datei geschrieben, was einerseits den Speicherbedarf erhöht, andererseits auch die Anzeige in Trendkurven lämt.

5. Lahme historische Trends
Trendkurven, welche auf Archiv-daten zugreifen sind einfach viel zu langsam. Wenn man sich die Performance z.B. von Intouch ansieht wird einem klar, dass es auch besser geht.

6. Admin-Bug
Das Benutzerverwaltungs-system ist nach wie vor eine Katastrophe! Was hat die Herren von Siemens geritten, dass die Geschichte mit Benutzername/Kennwort verpflichtend ist - und obendrein nach 3maliger Falscheingabe der Benutzer gesperrt wird - und das auch beim Admin!!
Wie schon vielfach vorgeschlagen, wäre eine Option sinnvoll, wo für jeden Benutzer eingestellt werden kann, ob der name nach x-maliger falscheingabe gesperrt wird (am besten auch noch veränderbare Default-Einstellungen für Benutzer, die Online angelegt werden)
Wieviel Zeit ich schon verbracht ahbe, um gesperrte Admins zu entsperren................ (besonders lustig bei Tastengeräten wie OP170B).

7. Uploadfunktion für Passwortlisten und Rezepturen
Es ist zwar möglich, Passwortlisten und Rezepturlisten Offline zu erstellen, allerdings ist mir bis jetzt kein Weg bekannt, wie man Passwortlisten und Rezepte von einem laufenden HMI-System ins Offline-Projekt einpflegen kann.

8. Im-/Exportfunktion für Meldungen

9. Trendingfunktion
Auswahl der "Stifte" zur Laufzeit bei Kurvenanzeigen (ähnlich Intouch), bessere Bedienung für die x- und y-Skala.

10. Routing-Funktion auch für Ethernet --> MPI/Profibus und umgekehrt

11. Mehrere Flex-Instanzen gleichzeitig integriert in S7

12. Dateigröße - oder zumindest eine Reorganisations-Funktion ähnlich S7
Dass ein Projekt schon mal 50 oder 60MB hat, ist ja heute nicht mehr so tragisch. Geil ist aber, wenn man aus einem WinCCflexible-Projekt, welches 3 PC677 und 1 OP177 enthält (ca. 150MB) die 3 PC677 raus löscht, und die Projektdatei hat schnließend immer noch 140 MB.  

13. Projekt kopieren / duplizieren
Dupliziert man innerhalb eines WinCCflexible-Projektes eine HMI-Station (weil man z.B. 2 fast gleiche Visu in einem Projekt verwalten will), verlangt Flex, dass man bei der 2. Visu die Passwörter in der Passwortliste alle neu eingibt.

14. Lizensierungsmodell
Mit den 2k Lizenzen kann ich mich abfinden, da wir selten Projekte mit weniger als 1k variablen haben. Die Frage ist, ob es auch größere Lizenzen als 2k gibt? (haben wir zwar noch nicht gebracht, aber sind schon manches mal knapp an die 2k-Grenze herangekommen).
Unverständlich ist für mich, dass für Flex 2007 eine neuere Runtime-Lizenz bzw. eine Upgrade-Lizenz erforderlich ist. Hat schon jemand erfahrung damit gesammelt, das passiert, wenn man Flex 2007 installiert und ein Flex 2005 Projekt ändert und anschließend auf eine Flex 2005 Runtime übertragen will? Ich habe bei uns sicherheitshalber mal die Installation von Flex 2007 untersagt - das Verbot kann ich allerdings nur aufrechterhalten, solange das MP370 noch erhältlich ist.

15. Geschwindigkeit
Sicherlich ist bei der Geschwindigkeit noch Aufholbedarf gegenüber anderen System. Aber trotzdem ist man bei der projektierung unter Flexible dank der neuen Oberfläche um einiges schneller als bei ProTool.

16. Skripte
Flex verschluckt sich gelegentlich beim Konvertieren eines Projektes an den Skripten. So ist es bei uns vorgekommen, dass bei der Konvertierung von Flex 2005 auf Flex 2005 HF7 alle Leerzeichen in den Skripten durch Sonderzeichen ersetzt wurden. Interessanterweise zeigt der Skript-Editor diese Sonderzeichen aber nicht an, sondern zeigt diese genauso an wie ein Leerzeichen. Startet man dieses Projekt nun in der Runtime, lässt sich kein einziges Skript mehr starten.
(So vorgekommen bei einem PC677, an dem die gesamte Datenbankschnittstelle in Skripten abgewickelt wurde, und wo die Anlage ohne Datenbank nicht lauffähig ist --> 1 Woche stillstand)



Alles in allem bin ich bisher mit WinCCflexible recht zufrieden. Das Admin-Problem und das Skript-Problem sind zwar sehr ärgerlich, dennoch bin ich der Meinung dass Flexible gegenüber Protool ein großer Fortschritt war, und daher wird bei uns mittlerweile fast ausschließlich Flexible eingesetzt. Sorgen macht mir nur das Lizenzierungsmodell mit den PC-Runtime-Versionen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Also die Projektgrösse lässt sich seit V2007 schon schrumpfen:

- Extras -> Temporäre Dateien löschen, anschließend -> Speichern und Optimieren.

Eine gezipte .hmi Datei wird noch mal wesentlich kleiner...

Lizenzen und Tags:

- Lachnummer !
- Es sollte wirklich feiner abgestuft werden, eventuell in 512er Schritten (ab 512 natürlich).
- Eine RT bleibt eine RT, egal wie viele flex Upgrades sie ertragen muss -> die Jahreszahl aus der Lizenz gehört komplett weg! Es sollte eben eine RT mit der jeweiligen Anzahl Tags lizensiert werden - sonst nichts...
Bei den Panels klappt das doch auch - die werden oft auch später noch mal mit einer höheren flex Version geändert/ergänzt...

Variablen in Unterordner:

Ist mir jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen daß 2007 eine Kopie anlegt - hast du (@maxl) per drag+drop oder ctrl+x/ctrl+v verschoben ?

Was mir jetzt spontan dazu einfällt ist dass es vielleicht aus dem Grund gemacht wird dass die Rezepturen konsistent bleiben?


Allgemeines zur Oberfläche:

Man rödelt sich mit der Maus teilweise einen ab! Bitte mehr Alternativen einbauen um mit der Tastatur effizienter arbeiten zu können (ist nach wie vor das beste, verschwindet aber zusehens von der Bildfläche - leider).


----------



## 62addi

*Wünsche...*

Hallo,
- Faceplates sind ne tolle Sache, aber wehe man löscht sie. Auf einmal findet der Compiler nicht angebundene Variablen, die das Kompilieren mit Fehler beenden. Leider sind die Variablen nirgends mehr zu sehen, ergo auch nicht zu löschen. Manchmal hilft noch das Speichern des Projekts mit Reorganisation.

- Habe noch nicht endeckt, wie man unbenutzte Variablen löscht. (ProTool hat nur das Löschen unbenutzter zugelassen) WinCC Flex ist das "sch...egal".

- Das Kopieren von Objekten aus anderen Projekten ist mit vorsicht zu geniessen. Dabei kann man sich schon mal ein Projekt schiessen, das selbst von Siemens nicht mit Garantie (gegen Bezahlung) repariert werden kann.

Gruss

Addi

Z.Zt. ist mein Ärger gerade verflogen, sonst viele mir noch mehr ein.


----------



## Matthias O.

*OP73 - Pfeiltasten nicht verwendbar?!*

Hallo zusammen!

(1)

Es ist nicht möglich beim OP73 die Pfeiltasten so zu verwenden
wie es das "Betriebssystem" macht -

Also das die einzelnen Menüpunkte über die Pfeiltasten angewählt werden können. Die aktiven schwarz hinterlegt sind und mit der Entertaste dann das entsprechende Bild geöffnet wird.

Oder einfach Bildanwahl über Pfeiltasten...
Bildanwahl über Entertaste...
Bildanwahl über Esc...

Dies ist nicht möglich!
Da war ja das OP3 noch besser!

(2)

Hilflinien wären schön deren Position man einmal einstellt und sie somit
in jedem Bild sichtbar wären...


----------



## Beidel

*Copa Data (ZenOn)*

Ich war von WinCC immer recht zufrieden. Aber ich kannte ja nichts anderes weil das für unsere Kunden Standard war und sonst nichts anderes verwendet werden darf. 
Dann habe ich mit der Software von Copa Data ZenOn gearbeitet. Ich bin der Meinung da kann sich Siemens noch ganz schön ne scheibe von abschneiden. Echt super Software. Mann kann viel mehr machen wie bei WinCC und auch recht einfach. Das ist ne Software die viel mehr kann und einfach zu bedienen ist.


----------



## faust

*Ärgernisse...*

Hallo,

möchte auch meinen Senf dazugeben...


Ein ganz großes Ärgernis finde ich den Umgang mit Projekttexten, genauer: mit der Im- und Exportfunktion:
Ich habe des öfteren Texte, die -in der gleichen Schreibweise- einzeilig UND zweizeilig vorkommen. In der internen Projekttextliste tauchen diese auch korrekt auf. Jedoch werden schon beim Export solche Einträge sporadisch ignoriert (Meldung: ...Übersetzung kann nicht eindeutig zugeordnet werden...), der Import geht dann erst recht schief (Meldung: Der Text "..." wird bereits verwendet!). Ich habe dann den zweizeiligen Text in einem einzeiligen Label stehen.

Über dieses Verhalten habe ich mich schon bei ProTool extrem geärgert, geändert hat sich leider gar nichts.


To be continued......


Gruß, Fred


----------



## blackhawk

Auch wenn ich sicherlich bisher nur an der Oberfläche von WinCC flex gekratzt habe, kann ich mir einige Verbesserungen vorstellen. Das Zuweisen von Variablen ist schon sehr umständlich. Ärgerlich wird es, wenn man Objekte in der Oberfläche ändert und sie in der Runtime trotzdem nicht auftauchen. Positiv: ich kann so ziemlich alles über VBScript ansprechen. Warum ist es dann nicht möglich, grafische Objekte zur Laufzeit neu anzulegen? Warum kann ich die Oberflächen nicht mit einer Beschreibungssprache erstellen? Der Unterschied zwischen WYSIWYG à la MS Frontpage und einem Texteditor macht sich immerhin (nach einer Einarbeitungszeit) schnell bemerkbar... Also bitte nicht immer mehr Funktionen, sondern das, was WinCC flex kann, optimieren.


----------



## Perfektionist

blackhawk schrieb:


> Warum kann ich die Oberflächen nicht mit einer Beschreibungssprache erstellen? Der Unterschied zwischen WYSIWYG à la MS Frontpage und einem Texteditor macht sich immerhin (nach einer Einarbeitungszeit) schnell bemerkbar...


 
Sehr gute Idee! So kann man eine angeschossene Datenbasis selbst analysieren und ggf. noch nutzbare Dinge daraus retten. Hatte ich im Leben schon bei Leiterplatten-CAD Ariadne, gibts bei AutoCAD (dxf), und was weiss ich wo noch. Bietet Super-Möglichkeiten, mit einem Skript Daten im Projekt zu manipulieren, ohne hunderte Objekte im WYSIWYG-Editor einzeln anfassen zu müssen. Muß unbedingt her!


----------



## Tobi P.

Von mir aus kann alles so bleiben wie es ist, nur sollte dann auch der Preis entsprechend angeglichen werden. Das hat Vorteile für beide Seiten: Die Entwickler müssen sich nicht mehr mit Dingen herumschlagen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben und der Anwender kann WinCC Flex Advanced für 25€ aus der Grabbelkiste vom Großhändler mitnehmen.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Perfektionist

Also scheiße ich auch mal auf diesen Haufen (WCf2007):


Was bereits hier benannt wurde, ich nochmals unterstreichen möchte, weil es auch mich betrifft:

- Ressourcenhunger von ES und damit verbundene geringe Leistungsfähigkeit (mehr Laptop, als das vor mir, gibt’s nicht – nach WCf2007 und der Erkenntnis, dass nichts drastisch besser wurde, angeschafft – aber trotzdem nicht wirklich schneller, als das alte mit Desktop-P4)

- PPI-Kabel für OP73 für Imagetransfer (soll das Gerät aus der 300er-Umgebung verbannt werden?)

- DropDown-Feld und andere, schwer an TP bedienbare Objekte

- “Hide-and-seek with Properties”

- Objects can be placed outside the viewable area - bzw. lassen sich aufziehen und landen dann ausserhalb.

- alle mögliche Im- und Exportfunktionen, am besten auch ein kompletter Export-Import der gesamten Datenbasis

- „Das mit dem Variablen-Auswahlfenster ist zum heulen“ stimmt!

- „die gesamte Haptik der Anwendung - jetzt klick ich mir für die Standardeinstellungen den Finger wund“ genau!

- „Ich möchte auch ohne Probleme ein OP kopieren und wieder in einer anderen Steuerung implementieren das funktioniert wie Lotto teilweise gehts dann aber wieder mit div. Fehlern nicht“ oder „Das Kopieren von Objekten aus anderen Projekten ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen“ sehr richtig!

- „Die Störmeldungen die während dem Prozess auftauchen sollten auch nach Stromunterbruch vorhanden sein!“ stimmt (?) glaube ich, auch

- „Was mich im Moment am meisten stört, ist dieses lästige Hinweis- bzw. Hilfefenster, das sich öffnet, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger auf Objekte zeigt. Obwohl doch die erweiterte Hilfe deaktiviert ist!“ dreimal unterstrichen !!!

- „Was ich mir auch wünschen würde, ist die Möglichkeit Ausgabefelder genau wie Textfelder um 90° zu kippen“: hat mir auch schon gefehlt, ebenso bei Schaltflächen.

- „Migration von alten OP7 Protoolprojekten ins WinCCflexible OP77A bzw.B nur sehr Fehlerhaft“: sehr richtig, insbesondere die Navigation schlägt total fehl!

- „Seit ich regelmässig beim Projektieren eine Kopie mache, stört mich der Text: Es tut uns leid für diese Unannehmlichkeit... auch nicht mehr so sehr“: ich sichere auch inzwischen bald stündlich ...

- „mir fehlt jetzt gar nicht soo viel neues da ich versuche es so einfach wie möglich darzustellen, jedoch hat es mir bisher auch immer furchtbar gestunken wenn etwas nicht funktioniert hat was eigentlich hätte funktionieren sollen (kurzwort = Bug)“ – genauso sehe ich das auch: mach es einfach und tue das, was das System für Dich vorgesehen hat – aber selbst da lauern Bugs in derartigen Massen, dass das Wort gar nicht kurz genug sein kann!

- „ein zweidimensionales Array mit den Werten übergeben“ an eine Kurvenanzeige: hab ich auch schon mal gewünscht – aktuelle Notlösung: in Echtzeit aufzeichnen und dann für das Panel verlangsamt abspielen ...

- „Bitte mehr Alternativen einbauen um mit der Tastatur effizienter arbeiten zu können“: ich bräuchte nicht mal so viele Alternativen – ich wäre schon sehr froh, würden so stinknormale Sachen wie CTRL-A, Shift-Cursor, Enter für Öffnen ...usw... durchgängig funktionieren!


----------



## Perfektionist

Meine Punkte:

Eine brauchbare Bildnavigation, wobei ich hier besonders für die kleinen Geräte etwas sparsames brauche, wie seither bei OP3/7/17 als Bildeinträge verfügbar war. Und für TP-6“ ein kleines Navigationsfeld, das eine einfache Vor-Rückblätternfunktion mit Eingang, Ausgang, aktueller Pfadanzeige und der Kenntlichmachung bedienbarer Tasten bietet. Insbesondere die vier von Siemens vorgeschlagenen auf-ab-rechts-links-Pfeile sind m.E. missverständlich, in ihrer Anordnung ungeeignet, die Fläche mit der Homefunktion ist einsparbar (bei OP73/77 den gottverdammten ESC-Doppeldrück hab ich nun inzwischen akzeptiert). Und beim Navi-Editor natürlich eine vernünftigere Darstellung mit der Möglichkeit, einen ganzen Zweig anzufassen und umzuhängen.

MPI-Adresse des CP5512 auf Erstellsystem verstellt sich mit Runtime auf die Paneladresse – und danach nicht mehr zurück: Anregung: Wenn Runtime, WCf oder S7 die Schnittstelle öffnen wollen und feststellen, dass die gewünschte Adresse bereits auf dem Bus benutzt wird, Dialogbox auf: „Adresse belegt, freie Adresse suchen? [OK]“.

Projektierungsraster als Eigenschaft des jeweiligen Bildes.

Rezeptur OP77A: brandneu, aber nicht akzeptabel, da für Rezeptur Duplikate der verwendeten Variablen angelegt werden müssen (siehe WCf2007-Liesmich Seite 48 unten). Habe lang geflucht, rauszukriegen was der Fehler ist, nach Gerätewechsel 77B-->A, der Support wusste auch nicht spontan was Sache ist, da die Fehlermeldung „Tag ungültig“ keine Aussagekraft besitzt.

Rezeptur: wünsche Turbofunktion: alle Variablen von E/A-Feldern in Rezeptur eintragen. Aber das ist noch stark verfeinerungswürdig. Z.B.: als Eigenschaft einer Variablen, ob sie in einer Rezeptur auftauchen soll.

Mehr als ein Vorlagenbild: das Vorlagenbild und das anzuzeigende Bild werden zur Laufzeit gebunden. Derzeit regelt ein Bit, ob die Vorlage eingebunden werden soll, oder nicht. Statt des Bits ein Vektor, und schon ist die Möglichkeit für das Einbinden verschiedener Vorlagenbilder geschaffen. Die Fortsetzung: Vorlage1+Vorlage2+Bild binden, will ich nicht fordern.

Und dann die Bildnavigation ins Vorlagenbild (geht im Moment nicht)!

Von den vielen kleinen Bugs mal abgesehen noch zweieinhalb mittelmäßige: es ist möglich, die Windows-Touch-Zehnertastatur mit wenig Absicht zu einer Briefmarke mutieren zu lassen – was praktisch ein Neuaufspielen der Projektierung erfordert. Auf einer Rezepturanzeige lässt sich unten auf dem freien Platz keine zusätzliche Schaltfläche anbringen (z.B. [EXIT]), also Anzeige kleiner machen für die Schaltfläche ausserhalb. Trotz 30 Jahren WYSIWYG bei Tahoma 11pt und automatischer Textfeldgröße Verstümmelung auf Laufzeitgerät.

Zwischendurch ein dickes Lob: gut gelöst: Markierung an bereits angelegten Variablen beim Neuanlegen aus der S7-Symbolik heraus.

Aber dann: beim Anlegen von Variablen werden auch temporäre Variablen angeboten, die scheinbar eine DB-Adresse haben. Da die bei mir grundsätzlich T_xxx heißen, für mich kein Problem, aber doch verwirrend, oder?

Export der Bilder zu Dokumentationszwecken? Na ja, bei Protool konnte man das mit merklicher Nacharbeit (Text-OP). Ich stehe zwar auch auf dem Standpunkt, die Maschine soll sich mit Hilfetexten etc. selbst dokumentieren – aber es geht manchmal doch nicht ohne Handbuch: manche schrecken sogar vor der Hilfe-Taste zurück, wenn sie vorher nicht das Handbuch gelesen haben. Möglichkeit 1: Screenshots; Möglichkeit 2: WCf macht diese Bilder von den Bildern.

Eigenschaften von E/A-Feldern, dort Variablendarstellungsformat nicht „999999999999“ sondern „123456789012“. Am besten dort gleich mit Komma, kein Extrafeld mit Komma verschieben. Dann auch das Feld mit dem Variablennamen: ist für „Instanz.Multiinstanz.Variable“ einfach zu kurz, man muss immer erst extra draufhoovern. Gibt noch mehr solche Felder, die unproblematisch größer gemacht werden könnten, weil drumrum (scheinbar?) viel Platz übrig ist.

Rezeptur: ich kopiere die Variablennamen in die Anzeigenamen. Zu lange Texte werden dabei nicht eingefügt. Besser: als ungültigen Wert kennzeichnen, bis ich den Namen auf eine verträgliche Länge gekürzt habe. Alternative: für den Export sind in der Laufzeitdatenbasis ohnehin sämtliche ungekürzten Variablennamen enthalten. Die Rezeptur statt dessen damit anzeigen (geht dann natürlich nicht mehrsprachig)?

Es muss möglich sein, eine Rezeptur mit mehr als den durch Systemgrenze vorgegebenen Anzahl Einträgen zu erstellen. Danach teilt man das Rezept in zwei Teile. Aktuelles Workaround: vorübergehend ein größeres Panel einstellen.

Zur Projektierung könnte ich ein Universal-Panel gebrauchen, das sämtliche Möglichkeiten einer Gerätegruppe (z.B. 320x200 oder 640/480) bietet. Ggf. mit einem Filter, der nicht verfügbare Möglichkeiten eines bestimmten Gerätes entsprechend orange markiert. Erst bei der Generierung lege ich dann fest, für welches Zielgerät das Projekt generiert werden soll. Aktueller Zustand: ich projektiere z.B. OP277-6, schalte temporär auf TPxxxMONO, schon sind alle F-Tasten-Hotkeys weg, wenn ich danach wieder das OP will. Farben bleiben aber erhalten.

In diesem Zusammenhang: Bei der Farbgebung sollte klar ersichtlich sein, welche der Standard-Farben was für einen Grauton auf einem SW-Gerät geben würden.

Die Reiter oben auf den Editoren neben dem aktiven Editor könnten mehr in den Sichtbereich reinragen, damit man leichter mit der Maus von Editor zu Editor weiterschalten kann. Ggf. der Reiter des aktiven Editors grundsätzlich zentrieren? Warum max. 20 Editoren?


JETZT HABE ICH FERTIG!


----------



## mordillo

Die Differenzierung zwischen 
Schrott
und
Verbesserungsfähig ist doch etwas groß. Meiner Meinung nach irgendwas dazwischen, aber näher am Schrott 

Meine Wünsche, bzw. Fehler welche verbessert werden MÜSSEN:
Variablen nicht ständig neu Verbinden zu müssen, ohne etwas geändert zu haben. Scheint sporadisch aufzutreten.

Texte Exporte müssen sich eigentlich JEDERZEIT wieder auf die Einträge, ich beziehe mich jetzt mal auf die Bitmeldungen, die man dort rein körperlich sehen kann, wieder ins XLS/CVS Format übertragen lassen. Leider fehlen dort manchmal welche, wenn man die Meldungen importiert und auch im WCF07 eingetragen hat 
Warum wird sich eigentlich beim Export von Meldungen auf den Namen bezogen und nicht auf die Bitnummern????? Ganz davon zu schweigen das doppelt vorhandene Namen gleich mal ignoriert werden - Schwachsinn.

Die Fehlermeldung beim Absturz von WinCC_F_2007:

...entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten.." ist zwar nett, aber schöner wäre es einfach wenn es nicht abstürzen würde !
Ich schreib ja auch bei einem Anlagenfehler nicht:
"Bitte den Rot/Gelben Schalter einmal auf OFF und 2 Minuten später wieder auf On stellen"
Da würd es vom Kunden was an die Löffel geben, aber bei Siemens darf man dann für den "HotFix" - ein Unwort sondergleichen - gleich mal wieder Geld überweisen ....



Aaarggh, wenn ich so schreibe komm ich sofort wieder in Rage ...


Gruß
m.


----------



## Perfektionist

mordillo schrieb:


> Die Differenzierung zwischen Schrott und Verbesserungsfähig ist doch etwas groß.


 
... aber einer hat jetzt da oben schon so richtig danebengeklickt ...
also: m.E. STARK verbesserungsfähig, auch Rage!


----------



## mordillo

> Spürbar sind die bessere Performance und weniger Bugs.



Also insbesondere beim Update von 2005 auf 2007 war eine merkliche Verringerung meiner Laptopleistung zu verzeichnen.
Auch ist mir WCF05 im Gegensatz zu WCF07 nicht so häufig endgültig abgeschmiert... (Zum Thema: "Entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten...")


----------



## Winnie

*Trenddarstellung*

Also ich finde das die Darstellung von Trends, inkl. ein- und ausblenden von Kurven absolut verbesserungswürdig ist. Ebenso fehlt die Möglichkeit ein Raster zu hinterlegen.

Die Arbeit mit Archive ist auch sehr eingeschränkt wenn mann mit den Panels arbeitet. Ich hatte letztens mal ein Archiv angelegt welches zu 90 % vol geschrieben wurde, das Panel konnte die Daten nicht mehr zurück lesen. Aussage von SIEMENS : "setzten Sie bitte ein PANL PC ein " KANN DAS SEIN ????


----------



## maxi

Spontan:

- Bessere Runtime Einbindung in die PA Netze, automatische Netzerkennung.
- Simulationen auch ohne PLS
-Mehr Standart und wenige Scripting, mache HMI ufern in unverständlichen Scripten aus.
- Leichte Rückverfolgung von HMI Werten in die DB der PU Software


----------



## rs-plc-aa

mordillo schrieb:


> Also insbesondere beim Update von 2005 auf 2007 war eine merkliche Verringerung meiner Laptopleistung zu verzeichnen.
> Auch ist mir WCF05 im Gegensatz zu WCF07 nicht so häufig endgültig abgeschmiert... (Zum Thema: "Entschuldigen Sie die Unannehmlichkeiten...")


 
Da muss ich leider widerspechen...

2007 läuft noch ein stückchen besser als 2005sp1+hf7 - bei mir zumindest... (und bis jetzt noch kein einziger Absturz)

Allerdings gibt es ja bereits hf1 für 2007, welchen ich auch zur Installation empfehlen würde da ein paar "Funktionsbugs" damit behoben werden.

Das wäre aber auch schon der nächste Punkt:

Das Setup ist noch zu "unzuverlässig" - deinstallation schlägt oft fehl und das mit der MSDE war seither auch nicht besonders glücklich gelöst...

Auf den ersten Blick ist das bei 2007 jetzt besser geworden (MSDE als separater eintrag unter Systemsteuerung>Software) - bin allerdings noch nicht in die Verlegenheit gekommen es deinstallieren zu müssen (glücklicherweise). Aber wer jetzt von 2005 auf 2007 gewechselt hat weiß was ich meine - die MSDE von der 2005 blieb einfach zurück und blockierte das Setup -> So was darf einfach nicht passieren!

Wenn es der Installer schon nicht alleine schafft (bei Step7 ging das bis jetzt immer) ein Upgrade vorzunehmen dann sollte sich das wenigstens sauber deinstallieren lassen!

Nein aber erst wenn man der Verzweiflung nahe ist und schon alles versucht hat bekommt man von der Hotline irgendwelche Tips was man noch cleanen soll -> warum baut man so einen Restefresser nicht gleich mit ein? Es weiss ja schliesslich keiner besser wo das alles reinverzweigt ist als der der es da reinverzweigt hat - oder nicht? (davon gehe ich zumindest mal aus)

Seither fuhr man jedenfalls besser bei aussichtsloser Lage den PC platt zu machen als tagelang versuchen es doch noch mal hinzubekommen - denn auf frischem Windows gab es noch nie Probleme...

Nur was das für die meisten hier für ein Act ist das fragt keiner, gell :twisted: 

Man hat ja schließlich nicht nur SIMATIC Software auf seinem Rechner (ich glaube das wäre aus Siemens Sicht der Idealfall: Siemens PG kaufen und für den Rest einen extra Rechner *[LOL]* )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...(ich glaube das wäre aus Siemens Sicht der Idealfall: Siemens PG kaufen und für den Rest einen extra Rechner *[LOL]* )


*[LOL]* ???
Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit WinCCFlexible 2005 handhabe ich das so! Ein alter Dell mit ..zig Programmen, einschliesslich Step7 und Protool und das heilige Field PG mit Step7 und Flexible. Auf dem Field PG werden möglichst wenige Änderungen vorgenommen, nicht einmal Microsoft-Updates (wenn nicht zwingend notwendig), kein Virenscanner, keine Firewall, keine Internetnutzung, es bleibt völlig abgekappselt und steril. Zudem werden regelmässig Images erstellt. Der Dell mit W2K wurde übrigens seit 4..5 Jahren nie neu aufgesetzt und läuft völlig ohne Probleme mit allen Programmen!

Mit Flexible 2007 hatte auch ich noch keine Reinfälle, habe es jedoch erst wenige Tage in Nutzung. Der erste Eindruck ist eigentlich sehr positiv.

@RS
seit wann gibt es denn das HF1?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Jochen Kühner

*Eines der größten Probleme...*

Eines der größten Probleme für uns ist, das man nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Versionen installieren kann. Wenn Ich Beispielsweise im Ausland eine PC Station mit WinCC Flexible habe und will dann was ändern, brauche Ich für jede Flexible Version einen PC, da Ich ja nicht immer über die Fernwartung Updates einspielen kann.

Und mit den Bedienteilen ist es ja genau so! Ich kann ja kein Betriebsystemupdate über die Fernwartung machen, danach komme Ich ja nicht mehr auf mein OP um die SOftware wieder aufzuspielen!


----------



## DaMeista

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Da muss ich leider widerspechen...
> 
> Allerdings gibt es ja bereits hf1 für 2007, welchen ich auch zur Installation empfehlen würde da ein paar "Funktionsbugs" damit behoben werden.



Moin!

Wie "HOTFIX" ??? - ich kann keins finden - bin aber sehr stark daran interessiert, da ich die Meinung der Forumsmitglieder hier teile. 

Wenn es denn wirklich eins gibt, dann postet doch bitte mal den Link dazu.

Viele Grüße aus Nordhessen
DaMeista


----------



## Perfektionist

Das Märchen von dem HF1 verfolge ich schon seit gestern abend - aber scheint ein Märchen zu sein - nichts auf der offiziellen Siemensseite!


----------



## AndyPed

Hallo,

doch es gibt einen Hotfix.
Musste in leider installieren.
Es gibt bei Wincc Flex 2007 probleme mit der lineraren skalierung, dies wurd mit dem Hotfix erledigt.
Da der ab nich komplett system getested ist wirst du den nur auf Anfrage kriegen.
Die Jungs von Siemens kennen unser Forum sehr gut. Der Link war hier schon mal. Darauf hin haben die die Adresse geändert und sich geärgert. :twisted: 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## andre

Hallo,
bei der ganzen Diskussion über die Sperrung von Benutzern in der Passwortliste fällt mir noch folgendes ein:
Wenn zur Eingabe eines Passwort aufgefordert wird, steht der Benutzername des zuletzt angemeldeten Benutzers in dem Eingabefeld. Das verleitet zu Spielereien, bin dadurch mehrfach gesperrt worden. Hier wäre es sinnvoll, das sich eine leere Eingabemaske öffnet.
Das ließ sich bisher nur über ein Script lösen, sollte jedoch Standard sein.
Gruß Andre


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Richtig, ich erzähle doch hier keine Märchen...

Wenn es nicht so groß wäre würde ich es dir ja schicken - aber das Stichwort "Lineare Skalierung" fiel ja bereits -> also mit diesem Stichwort den HF1 über SRQ anfordern...

Ja das mit den verschiedenen Versionen ist natürlich auch so ne Plage was unbedingt aufhören muss !

Irgendwann mal wird es möglich sein die Versionen der Vorgänger zu generieren - aber das wird noch sehr lange dauern.

Mehrere PCs sind aber dennoch nicht notwendig - entweder mehrere Platten/Partitionen oder VMs - nur dann hat man ja auch nicht gerade weniger Aufwand (zumindest ist der materielle dann kleiner).

Trotzdem sollte dies komplett überflüssig gemacht werden, genauso wie die RT Lizenzen mit den Versionsnummern...


----------



## AndyPed

@Andre,

welche Version von Flex hast du ?
Bei mir flex 2007 HF1 funzt die Skript-lösung nicht mehr.  

Gruß Andy


----------



## andre

AndyPed schrieb:


> @Andre,
> 
> welche Version von Flex hast du ?


WinCC flex 2005, letzte Ausbaustufe


----------



## rs-plc-aa

*Sperrung...*

Deswegen die Sperrung aufhebbar machen -> dann kann sich einer die ganze Schicht durch daran versuchen (wenn er/sie sonst nichts anderes zu tun hat) - aber der Admin (und die bei denen das auch noch so sein soll) bleibt aktiv!


----------



## Perfektionist

AndyPed schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Wincc Flex 2007 probleme mit der lineraren skalierung, dies wurd mit dem Hotfix erledigt.


 
Danke für den Hinweis! Und es ist mir eine Warnung, da ich die lineare Skalierung bei Protool sehr intensiv genutzt habe, jetzt bei WCf zwar meide, aber immer noch habe. Also, wenn ich habe Problem - dann weiß ich jetzt schon: HF gibts sofort!

Danke!


----------



## kboer

*Mein Senf zu WinCC flex*

Moin Moin,

hier jetzt meine Liste:

1. OP73: Passworteingabe ist eine Katastrophe, da Benuztername und Passwort eingegeben werden müssen (mit den Cursor Tasten).
2. OP77B: sieht fast so aus wie OP7, es fehlen aber einige Funktionen die ich projektiert habe, wie z.B. die SHIFT Belegung der K-Tasten. Damit bekommen unsere Kunden jetzt Maschinen mit einem ähnlichen Panel, müssen es aber aufgrund der neuen Bedienung anders bedienen. Da wir gewartet haben bis es keine OP7 mehr gibt warten wir mal auf die Reaktionen der Kunden...
3. Wir setzen jetzt WinCC flexible 2007 ein. Das Programm ist stabiler als die 2005. Aber auch meine Meinung: ES IST EIGENTLICH EIN UPDATE, keine neue Version. 
Viele der Mängel aus der Vorversion sind nicht behoben, es wurde vermehrt auf Stabilität und Projektgröße Wert gelegt. Aber: auch die neue Größe ist viel zu groß. Nach Siemens Idee soll die Versionsverwaltung verwendet werden und damit das Projetkt eigentlich nur einmal abgespeicher werden. Natürlich kostet das extra (Verwendet das einer von Euch?).
4. Alle Benutzer die die Software instlliert bekommen haben sind am Fluchen über die mangelden Performance.
5. Da wir die S7-22x einsetzen: warum können die Variablen nicht in WinCCf importiert werden? Geht doch auch mit SPS Typen von Fremdherstellern.
6. Die von uns eingesetzten Panels speichern die Uhrzeit und die Fehlerlisten nicht nach Spannungsausfall (OP73, OP77B, TP177B).
7. Auch toll: Wenn bei mehreren projektierten Sprachen die aktuelle umgeschaltet wird, erscheint beim Neustart wieder die Ursprüngliche. Die neue (gewünschte) Sprache wird erst beim Beenden der Runtime gespeichert (laut Siemes Support: It's not a bug, it's a feature).
8. Die Geschichten um das Anlegen von Variablen wurde hier ja schon ausführlich beschrieben. Ich schließe mich in vollem Umfang an, gut finde ich auch das die Angabe der Adresse einer Variablen im Eigenschaftsdialog auf dem zweiten Reiter ist. Ein nerviges geklicke. Wie gesagt, ich muss alle Variablen von Hand anlegen da ich keine Importfunktion habe...
9. Auch bei der Kritik der Versionen: volle Zustimmung!!

Zu guter Letzt noch einige Fragen an Siemens: 
- Warum muss das Ding so bunt sein? Eine funktionierende Software welche nicht komplett in blau/grau gehalten ist und dafür schneller ist währe vollkommen in Ordnung.
- Warum die MSDE? Gibt es keine bessere, kleinere Datenbanklösung, wenn es dann unbedingt eine Datenbank sein muss?
- Warum werden die Projektdateien nicht gleich beim Speichern mit einem Komprimierungsalgorithmus verkleinert? Das wird auch z.B. bei OpenOffice so gemacht.
- Warum muss die Projektverwaltung extra lizensiert werden, wenn doch die Siemens Philosophie darauf setzt?
- Neue Versionen sollten für Bestandskunden bis zur Endgültig fertigen Version kostenlos bleiben.  Mit fertig sagen wir mal: 60 bis 75% der User sind zufrieden.

Und noch etwas: Im Moment sind die Hersteller anderer Visualisierungssyteme wie wild am Werben. Siemens hat sich ganz sicher keinen Gefallen mit dem Auslaufen der alten OP3/7/17 Geräte getan. Ich würde sie weiter Einsetzen. 
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Wenn ich etwas finde das Preislich, Funktionell und Projektierbar ist, dann bin ich weg von Siemens HMI. Hier kann Siemens nur duch schnelle Behebung der Probleme weiterkommen. Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler mal in die Kundenbetriebe gehen und sich ansehen wie mit den Produkten gearbeitet wird.

So, das wars von mir. Ich hoffe weiter, fürchte aber böses (hoffe schon seit 2004...).

Klaus Boer


----------



## Perfektionist

*Bildnavigation*

da hätte ich doch noch eine schöne Idee: Man drückt auf irgendso 'nen Button wie den Meldeindikator, und ein Navigationsfenster geht auf! Darstellung wie in dem Projektfenster unseres heißgeliebten WCf!


----------



## explosiv

Hallo Programmierer.

Auch wenn ich noch nichts mit WinCC flex gemacht habe, so habe ich trotzdem probleme mit WinCC flex. Bei einem Angebot mit WinCC liegt der Preis höher als mit WinCC flex. Jedoch viele Kunden den Unterschied zwischen WinCC und WinCC flex gar nicht kennen und bei einem Mitbewerberangebot mit WinCC flex äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. Ich fänd es besser, wenn die Namensgebung sich stärker unterscheiden würde.


----------



## kboer

*Namensgebung*

Moin Moin,



explosiv schrieb:


> Hallo Programmierer.
> 
> Auch wenn ich noch nichts mit WinCC flex gemacht habe, so habe ich trotzdem probleme mit WinCC flex. Bei einem Angebot mit WinCC liegt der Preis höher als mit WinCC flex. Jedoch viele Kunden den Unterschied zwischen WinCC und WinCC flex gar nicht kennen und bei einem Mitbewerberangebot mit WinCC flex äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. Ich fänd es besser, wenn die Namensgebung sich stärker unterscheiden würde.




Die Namensgleichheit ist beabsichtigt, da WinCC und WinCC flex irgendwann in ein Produkt aufgehen soll - Totally Integrated ebend. Der Zeitpunkt steht soweit ich weiß aber noch nicht fest....

Schönen Gruß an alle WinCC Entwickler,

Klaus Boer


----------



## maxi

Ah was ich noch gerne hätte währen Einbindungen von Mediendateien wie bestimmte Sounds oder Clips.
Das ist ja eine katastrophe mit WinCC mal einen Clip einspielen zu müssen.
Lachhaft an sich das dies nicht geht.

Dann würde ich mir noch wünschen das man Applets einspielen kann, aber nur als gesammtes und nicht als Script.
Paar Java Apllets währen schon ganz toll.

Wenn alles funktioniert was ich hier udn schon wo anderes vorgeschlagen  wünsch ich mir das es WinCC Flex maxi heist


----------



## aspin

*Wir sind von WinCC ebenfalls nicht begeistert.*

Wir arbeiten normalerweise mit dem objektorientierten *System von automationX*. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich einen Auftrag mit S7 und WinCC. 
Was ich nicht ganz begreife, wieso Simens einem das PG mit Software vollstopft und dann doch noch dauernd zusätzliche updates vom WEB heruntergeladen werden müssen.
Der Start meines Laptops verzögerte sich nach der Installation von Siemens gewaltig. Obschon ich Siemens an anderen Tagen nicht gebraucht habe, wurde im Autostart beim Booten immer wieder zuerst Programme von Siemens geladen - Das hat mich enorm genervt!
Die Siemens MPI-Schnittstellenkarte wurde von WinCC zuerst nicht richtig erkannt. - Musste die Installation der Siemenssoftware zweimal machen!
Zudem habe ich nicht verstanden was an WinCC "durchgängig" sein soll. Man muss immer noch mit zwei verschiedenen Wekzeugen arbeiten und einen Teil der Software explizit auf das OP speichern und den anderen Teil explizit auf die S7 (umstecken der Schnittstelle ist pflicht). - Ich frag mich manchmal, ob die Siemes-Entwickler noch nie eine Steuerung von einem anderen Fabrikat gesehen haben?
Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## rr_zx

*WinCC flex Verbesserungen*

Hallo zusammen

1. Beim Mp277 kann man die Tastaturgrösse nicht mehr in der Runtime anpassen. Wenn man ein Feld in der Runtime öffnet wird die Tastatur automatisch kleiner....und bleibt dann auch klein. Das heisst, man baucht immer Touchstifte und unsere Anlagen sind sehr viel auf Baustellen. Dort arbeiten die Leute nicht gern mit den Stiften ..sie brauchen dann eher den Schraubenzieher:???: .

2.Ein anderes Problem ist die Teleservicefunktion. Mit dem Protool konnten wir die Projekte ohne Probleme über den Teleservice updaten(auch GSM). Mit dem WinCC flex haben wir grosse Probleme. Mussten deswegen schon einmal nach Holland fliegen. Über das GSM-Netz geht es gar nicht und über das Analogtelefon nur zum Teil. Sobald wir wieder einen neuen Hotfix installiert haben muss man ja wieder 7 Dateien auf das Panel laden. Und beim Download bricht WinCC flex dann immer ab. Wenn es wenigsten eine Versionsverwaltung von WinCC flex geben würde. Dann wären es nur noch zwei Dateien und das geht meistens.

3.Ein weiteres Problem das ich hatte oder immer noch habe ist, dass ich ein 1 Jahr altes Projekt auf ein neues Panel lade und dann stürzt bei manchen Seiten das Panel immer wieder ab. Hier wäre die Versionsverwaltung von WinCC flex auch nicht schlecht. 

4.Beim MP277 sind die Hilfetestfenster auf eine feste Grösse definiert. Wenn man einen langen Text hat verschwindet der Rest einfach......


Ich hätte noch andere Verbesserungen, aber die meisten sind bei dieser Diskussion schon aufgeführt.

Mfg


----------



## Ralle

aspin schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten normalerweise mit dem objektorientierten *System von automationX*. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich einen Auftrag mit S7 und WinCC.
> Was ich nicht ganz begreife, wieso Simens einem das PG mit Software vollstopft und dann doch noch dauernd zusätzliche updates vom WEB heruntergeladen werden müssen.
> Der Start meines Laptops verzögerte sich nach der Installation von Siemens gewaltig. Obschon ich Siemens an anderen Tagen nicht gebraucht habe, wurde im Autostart beim Booten immer wieder zuerst Programme von Siemens geladen - Das hat mich enorm genervt!
> Die Siemens MPI-Schnittstellenkarte wurde von WinCC zuerst nicht richtig erkannt. - Musste die Installation der Siemenssoftware zweimal machen!
> Zudem habe ich nicht verstanden was an WinCC "durchgängig" sein soll. Man muss immer noch mit zwei verschiedenen Wekzeugen arbeiten und einen Teil der Software explizit auf das OP speichern und den anderen Teil explizit auf die S7 (umstecken der Schnittstelle ist pflicht). - Ich frag mich manchmal, ob die Siemes-Entwickler noch nie eine Steuerung von einem anderen Fabrikat gesehen haben?
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen



Wovon redest du, von WinCC oder WinCCFlex, das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied, auch wenn Siemens an der Namensverwirrung Schuld trägt. Hier, in diesem Thread geht es um WinCCFlexible!

PS: Den ganzen Autostartkäse kannst du mit einfachen, im Netz erhältlichen Tools abstellen, dann startet Siemens noch langsamer, aber das läßt sich auch noch verschmerzen !


----------



## dalbi

Hallo,

auch ich habe es geschafft habe mit Strukturen in Bildbausteinen etwas experimentiert ist ja so schon nicht schlecht. Ziel dabei war einen Bildbaustein z.B. Analogwert zu erstellen somit braucht man nur noch eine Variable vom Typ Struktur anzulegen in der Struktur ist dann ein Abbild von z.B. einen UDT. Folgende Meldung erschien nach ein paar Klicks in den Eigenschaften.

So ein Sche... hatte doch nicht gespeichert. WinCCflex 2007

MfG
Daniel


----------



## Lazarus™

Hi D.Albinus,

Diesen Dialog, kenne ich nur zu gut :twisted: 
Seit einigen Problemen, speichere ich sehr oft meine Arbeit ab UND ziehe mir zwischendurch immer mal ne Sicherheitskopie, da es bei mir schon vorkam, das das ganze Projekt nicht mehr geöffnet werden konnte.
Also allgemein gilt bei allen Siemens Programmen: Speichern, sichern und wundern  

Ach ja ich würde mir mal ein paar vernünftige Kurvenanzeigen wünschem. Momentan versuche ich mir selber was zu stricken und dann als ActiveX einzubinden, aber leider bin ich da noch im Experimentierstadium...


----------



## Heinz

HRC_O schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ach ja da fällt mir noch was ein.
> Seit wcc2004 fehlt das Routing über Ethernet. Bei jedem Anruf beim Support wurde mir versprochen das in der nächsten Version das Routing funktionieren sollte. Jetzt habe wir 2007 und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.
> Und noch so eine Verbesserung. Bei jeder neuen Version wird die bessere Performance versprochen . Bis jetzt war das aber meiner Meinung nie der Fall.
> 
> Also weiter viel Spaß mit WinCC Flex (habe ich täglich)
> 
> OP


 
Hallo
Siemens führt eine Wunschliste. Für 2007 sollte hauptsächlich an der Performence gearbeitet werden, und weniger an neuen Funktionen...

Das (fehlende) Routing ärgert mich auch, wie das ganze Prg. Ich bin bisher noch mit der 2005 Version unterwegs, aber demnächst wird auch die 2007er dran sein. Mal schaun. Wie hier schon mal gelesen. Bei WinCC flex, hilft jedes Hotfix ein kleines Bischen, das Produkt besser zu machen.. 

[Ironiemodus ein] Man erreicht nur nie das Ziel, wenn man in der Zeit während einen Bug ausbaut, 2 neue auftauchen.....
[Ironiemodus aus]

Aber mal erlich, die ersten Step 7 Versionen und WinCC V 1.0 waren doch auch zum Weglaufen, daher bin ich guter Hoffung, dass das Produkt irgendwann fertig sein wird.

Spätestens wenn wir das gleiche bei der Zusammenführung von WinCC und WinCC flex durchlebt haben, wird alles gut


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ich vermute hier wird DIE neue Plattform der nächsten Jahre ausgereift - an einem, sagen wir mal, weniger kritischen Kandidat...

Klar ist blöd daß es so viele Unannehmlichkeiten gibt aber stellt euch vor dieser Versuch wäre mit step7 eingeführt worden - dann wäre A&D wahrscheinlich mittlerweile Schlusslicht.

Es wird aber darauf hinauslaufen daß die Produkte früher oder später alle so aussehen werden - man sammelt jetzt halt die Erfahrungen mit flex.

Wir als Anwender hätten uns sicherlich gewünscht daß am anfang das ganze intern geblieben wäre - aber die Manager wollen halt immer gleich Profit nach einer gewissen Entwicklingsphase sehen.

Die 2007 könnte man so gesehen als V1.0 bezeichnen (alles vorher V0.x) wenn es nach uns gegangen wäre - ist es aber nicht!

Ich verstehe ja nicht viel davon wie so eine Software gemacht wird aber es kommt mir ein wenig langsam vor wie die Fortschritte nacheinander kamen...

Hier waren wahrscheinlich Idee und Ziel zu weit auseinander.

[GLASKUGEL_on]
U.U. wird schon an was anderem gearbeitet und flex auf Sparflamme mitgezogen weil es der falsche Ansatz war!? Vielleicht schon an der "Kombiversion" ? Das würde zumindest das verhältnismäßig bescheidene Entwicklungstempo erklären...
[GLASKUGEL_off]


----------



## Perfektionist

Guten Morgen,

@Daniel: den Inhalt des Fensters hab ich schonmal kopiert und an den Support geschickt - die wirkten nicht mal sonderlich erfreut darüber, dass ich denen das hab zukommenlassen, obwohl ich dachte, die müssten mir dankbar sein und mir sagen können, was im speziellen Fall da schief gelaufen ist. Abe da das wohl täglich tausenfach passiert ... hmm, dann braucht man wohl erst gar nicht den Text durchzulesen, der da ausgegeben wird.

@Lazarus: na, bei den richtig gelb-reifen Bananen wie S7 und Protool hab ich eher keine Probleme mit speicher, sichern, wundern.

@Heinz: für mich umfasst der Begriff Performance ein wenig mehr, als nur die Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Generierungslauf bewältigt wird. Ich finde übrigens Begriffe wie Leistungsfähigkeit, Anwenderfreundlichkeit, Fehlerfreiheit, Stabilität ... etc. auch recht schön. Aber nimm Dir die 2007er-Version - dann schaun wir mal, wie das mit den Bugs so ist ... so rein Bananentechnisch ...

Gruß an alle


----------



## Ralle

Wie ist das eigentlich mit langen Symboltext-Listen in Flex07, werden die immer noch im Zeitlupentempo gescrollt oder geht das nun etwas schneller?


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Die 2007 könnte man so gesehen als V1.0 bezeichnen ... [GLASKUGEL_on]
> U.U. wird schon an was anderem gearbeitet und flex auf Sparflamme mitgezogen weil es der falsche Ansatz war!? Vielleicht schon an der "Kombiversion" ? Das würde zumindest das verhältnismäßig bescheidene Entwicklungstempo erklären...
> [GLASKUGEL_off]


 
V1.0 RC1 vielleicht? Und was Deine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten anbelangt: ich hoffe, Du hast recht - und ich denke das auch insgeheim so, dass 2007 nur eine Art Milleniumedition so für zwischendurch ist.

Gruß

EDIT: grad kam mein Siemens-Vertriebsmann vorbei - hatte der Glück, dass er mich nicht am Arbeitsplatz sondern in der Kantine angetroffen hat! Er sagt viel "weiß ich nicht", deutet aber an, dass möglicherweise der Name WinCC stirbt. Für 2008 macht er mir keine großen Hoffnungen. Er will mich auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Tom100

*Gut zu sehen das man nicht alleine "stirbt"*

bin gestern seid wochen wieder im büro
und installiere gerade das *3* mal winflex 7.0

ich krieg ums verrecken kein HMI projekt in STEP 7 auf,
nur sollo !!

mit 2005 liefs ganz gut,
einfach nur ein scheiß -siemens- elend :-((


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Tom100 schrieb:


> bin gestern seid wochen wieder im büro
> und installiere gerade das *3* mal winflex 7.0
> 
> ich krieg ums verrecken kein HMI projekt in STEP 7 auf,
> nur sollo !!
> 
> mit 2005 liefs ganz gut,
> einfach nur ein scheiß -siemens- elend :-((


 
Frühaufsteher was? - Du schreibst um 6:59 Uhr daß du gerade das dritte mal flex (wahrscheinlich 2007 - nicht 7.0) installierst -> WOW !

Aber Spaß beiseite... Suche mal nach "flexible 2007" hier im Forum -> da findest du eine Menge Installationshinweise...


----------



## Markus

Also es habe sich hier ja einige Punkte für die Liste ergeben.
Ich würde vorschlage wir lassen das erst mal noch eine Weile so laufen, vielleicht kommt noch das eine oder andere dazu.

Dann sollte sich ein paar Leute hinsetzen und das ganze aufbereiten.
Hat irgendjemand Lust daran mitzuwirken? Dann meldet euch bei mir.


----------



## JesperMP

Hier ein paar neue wünsche zum Liste. Mit anderen Worten, keine Beschwerden über schlechte Performance oder Bugs, aber Wünsche für die Funktionalität.

1. Ereignisgesteuerte Archivierung.
Eine fertige Lösung statt basteln.


2. Kurvendarstellung, wo der x-Achse ist nicht die Zeit, sondern ein Indexnr. (von obengenannte ereignisgesteuerte archivierung).

3. X-Y Kurvendarstellung.
Mit Linieplots  und Streuplots. Und zwar auf dieselbe kurvenanzeige.

4. Integrierte Anzeige von List Objekte wie CSV-Dateien.

5. Wirklich wiederverwendbare graphische objekte.
(Die Faceplates haben zu viele einschränkungen)

Wünschen kann man immer. Es sind nur noch zwei Monate bis Weihnachten.


----------



## MrMarc

*Benutzerwechsel in der Runtime*

Hallo Siemensprogrammierer!

Bei einem Benutzerwechsel in der Runtime liegt der Standard-Fokus nicht auf dem OK-Buton sondern auf dem Eingabefeld für das Password.

Bitte bitte legt den Fokus doch auf den OK Button. So wie im Windows!

Auch kleine Verbesserungen können Nerven schonen! 

Gruß,
Marc


----------



## NickS

*Noch mehr Wünsche*

Also was mir fehlt sind einige Funktionen, die der Mitbewerber Rockwell in seiner Visualisierungssoftware RSView inne hat.

Ich spreche da speziell von 2 Features:

1.) Graphiken sollten sich nicht nur verschieben, sondern auch um die eigene Achse drehen lassen. Dabei soll man den Drehpunkt auch verschieben können. Das ist bei WinCC flex nicht möglich.

2.) Ereignisse (Farbwechsel etc.) können nur von einer Variablen ausgelöst werden. Bei RSView lassen sich mehrere Variablen verknüpfen und dadurch das Ereignis auslösen. Bei Siemens muss man dafür extra Netzwerke schreiben, bei denen dann niemand weiß, was diese eigentlich zu bedeuten haben.


----------



## Human

Meine "Problemzonen":

1. ActiveX: Die ActiveX-Unterstützung ist das allerletze: von 1000 getestenen ActiveX-Controlls ging gerademal eines, bei den anderen stürzt die Runtime ab oder es wird überhaupt nicht angezeigt.

Laut Anleitung und Katalog sind alle ActiveX der Windows-Umgebung möglich zu benutzen.
Fragt man dann mal bei Siemens nach bekommt man immer und überall die Allerweltsantwort: "OPP: Open Platform Program", das es mit einem 2-tägien Lehrgang und 2,5k€ gibt oder man es bei irgendeinem Ingenieurbüro erstellen lassen kann für 5k€ aufwärts.

ActiveX ist ein Standart, der definiert ist, Siemens sollte das lieber SiemensX oder so nennen, aber nicht ActiveX.

Spezielles Problem: Eine CSV-Datei mit ein paar Autragsdaten, die ein Benutzer über eine Auswahlliste angezeigt bekommt und dann auch noch was aussuchen kann.

Nachdem der Kunde die "Lösung" mit den 400 Textfeldern und den darüberliegenden Scahltflächen gesehen hat, gab er uns eine Visitenkarten von seiner Beckhoff-Vertretung (das war wirklich so!!!)

2. Fehlermeldungen: Wenn in einem Script ein Fehler auftritt wird einfach das Script abgebrochen ohne Meldung oder irgendetwas anderes es geht einfach nichtmehr weiter.
Wenn eine Runtime abschmiert kommt nur ein Fenster in dem steht, dass die Runtime ein Problem festgestellt hat und bietet an eine Fehlermeldung an Siemens und Windows abzusetzten: auf die Antwort warte ich bis heute, das Problem wird nirgends beschrieben, in der Fehlerdatei befindet sich ein kilometerlanger Hex-Code, den es sich sicher nicht zu etschlüsseln lohnt.

3. Versionsionkompatibilitäten: WinCC flexible 2005 und 2007 lassen sich nicht auf einem System installieren, WinCC flexible 2005 lässt sich nicht mit der Runtime 2007 verwenden und WinCC flexible 2007 lässt sich nicht mit der Runtime 2005 verwenden, das Update von einer Runtime 2005 auf 2007 kostet natürlich Geld und braucht auch ein bisschen Zeit. Zwei Laptops sind auch keine wirklich schöne Lösung.

4. Kundenorientierung: Kurz nach dem Erscheinen der Version 2007 steht schon fest, was neu in der Version 2008 kommen soll, ohne sich mal angehört zu haben, was es für Probleme bzw. Wünsche es von den Kunden gibt.

5. Ablsolut sinloser Schnick-Schnack ohne Sinn und Verstand: Bei einem "Workshop" über WinCC flexible, bei dem ich beiwohnen durfte hat einer der "Gurus" dafür eindrucksvoll bewiesen, wie Sinnlosigkeit in Programmform aussieht: Man kann mit Hilfe eines Druckertreibes, der Textdateien erstellt einen Datenbaustein aus einem Projekt ausdrucken und über ein Sondertool in das WinCC flexible-Projekt importieren. Der Witz an der Sache: Ansatt die importierten Variablen, die in mühevoller Arbeit über einen Drucker ine eine Textdatei und dann in das Projekt kopiert hat, zu verwenden hat der doch tatsächlich jede Variable, die er verwendet hat aus dem Siemensprojekt aus dem Datenbaustein ausgewählt und damit nochmal angelegt...

@ JesperMP
Auf http://www.chestysoft.com gibt es einen sogenannten csXGraph (60$, eine Demo gibt es auch) mit dem lassen sich 2D-Graphen das ist das eine ActiveX, das ich zum laufen gebracht habe und das zusammen mit etwas Script auch relativ gut funktioniert (Runtime 2005, wie es auf OPs aussieht weiß ich leider nicht).


----------



## NickS

*Nachtrag*

Was mich auch noch fürchterlich stört ist, dass sich diese lästigen Hilfe-Popups an jeder Funktion nicht ausschalten lassen. Erstens nagen diese stark an der Rechnerleistung und zweitens sind sie nicht mehr notwendig, wenn man das Programm kennt.

Insgesammt finde ich es schon recht schwach von Siemens, dass WinCC flex 2005 derart Rechenleistung in Anspruch nimmt. Lt. Aussage von Siemens soll das bei 2007 besser geworden sein, aber das konnte ich bisher nicht testen. Hat jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Perfektionist

NickS schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch fürchterlich stört ist, dass sich diese lästigen Hilfe-Popups an jeder Funktion nicht ausschalten lassen. Erstens nagen diese stark an der Rechnerleistung und zweitens sind sie nicht mehr notwendig, wenn man das Programm kennt.
> 
> Insgesammt finde ich es schon recht schwach von Siemens, dass WinCC flex 2005 derart Rechenleistung in Anspruch nimmt. Lt. Aussage von Siemens soll das bei 2007 besser geworden sein, aber das konnte ich bisher nicht testen. Hat jemand von Euch da schon Erfahrung gemacht?


 
Popups stören mich auch heftig, kommen entweder zu spät oder zu früh, stehen einem im Weg - dann klickt man auch noch aus Versehen drauf, wenn sie im unpassenden Moment kommen ... warum reg ich mich immer noch darüber auf  ?

Leistung: es ist besser geworden, aber an die bessere Leistungsfähigkeit gewöhnt man sich schnell - es ist immer noch lahm. Ich jedenfalls kann nicht flüssig damit arbeiten. [EDIT] Heute habe ich drei Minuten benötigt, 80 Bitmeldetexte in drei Teilen von einer Instanz zu einer anderen Instanz von WCf zu kopieren. Pro Meldung scheinbar genau eine Sekunde, bei der letzten der drei Kopien kam anschließend wohl noch so was wie Garbage-Collection, was nochmal rund 90 Sekunden dauerte. [/EDIT]


Noch ein paar Punkte, die auf meiner Liste hinzugekomen sind:

Ein "es wäre schön, wenn"-Wunsch: EA-Feld: bei Auswahl der Variablen entsprechend dem Datentyp der Variablen die notwendige Ziffernzahl entsprechend anpassen, das Komma setz ich dann von Hand in das "99999"-Feld. Besser statt "99999" eventuell "+1234". vielleicht auch Warnmeldung, wenn das Feld im Bild zu klein?

Fenster zum Markieren aufziehen: erstens, dass man ausserhalb des Bildes den Startklick setzen darf - sonst bekommt man Objekte am Bildrand schwer zu fassen. Zweitens: kreuzen oder umschlossen: vollständig eingeschlossenen oder auch mit dem Rahmen eingefangene Objekte markieren (siehe AutoCAD: rechts aufziehen ist nicht gleich links aufziehen –oder wars rauf-runter).

Im Eigenschaftsfenster ist bei Eigenschaften - Darstellung ist die Darstellung der Einstellmöglichkeit für Ränder symbolischer EA-Felder anders als für andere Felder (Text und normale EA).

Das Öffnen oder Generieren des Projekts ist keine Änderung des Projekts (?) – aber man wird zum Speichern bei Beenden aufgefordert, obwohl man nichts getan hat. Problematik: da das Speichern oftmals lange dauert (bis irgendwelche undo-Historien o.dgl. gelöscht sind), bin ich verleitet, das Speichern oftmals abzubrechen, um diese Zeit zu sparen. Dabei kann versehentlich eine Änderung verworfen werden. Speichert man aus diesem Grund immer, hat man ein Problem mit der Leistungsfähigkeit (und speichert eventuell mal eine Teständerung mit).


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Das Öffnen oder Generieren des Projekts ist keine Änderung des Projekts (?) – aber man wird zum Speichern bei Beenden aufgefordert, obwohl man nichts getan hat. Problematik: da das Speichern oftmals lange dauert (bis irgendwelche undo-Historien o.dgl. gelöscht sind), bin ich verleitet, das Speichern oftmals abzubrechen, um diese Zeit zu sparen. Dabei kann versehentlich eine Änderung verworfen werden. Speichert man aus diesem Grund immer, hat man ein Problem mit der Leistungsfähigkeit (und speichert eventuell mal eine Teständerung mit).


 
Öffnen = NEIN; Generieren = JA - ich würde schon sagen daß es ein Unterschied ist...

Du brichst das speichern also gelegentlich ab... tss tss

Wie man mit "Teständerungen" umzugehen hat sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein... (Ein "aus Versehen speichern" kann ich so nicht als Programmfehler werten!)


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Öffnen = NEIN; Generieren = JA - ich würde schon sagen daß es ein Unterschied ist...
> 
> Du brichst das speichern also gelegentlich ab... tss tss
> 
> Wie man mit "Teständerungen" umzugehen hat sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein... (Ein "aus Versehen speichern" kann ich so nicht als Programmfehler werten!)


 
also beim Generieren denke ich da an das klassische EVA-Prinzip. Warum sollen neue Informationen bei der Quelle hinzukommen? bestenfalls ne Log-Datei ...

Für Tests mache ich grundsätzlich vorher eine Sicherung oder fertige ein Duplikat an - wenn ich Zeit habe. Wenn ich Original und Duplikat mal ausnahmsweise gleichzeitig offen habe und mich darüber irre, welches nun das Duplikat ist, ist einer der letzten Rettungsanker, wer von beiden mich nun zum Speichern auffordert. Ich will das mal nicht als Fehler angeprangert haben, sondern sehe es als eine der vielen Schwächen in WCf.

:sm4:

EDIT: und was ich heute noch nebenher beobachet habe: Speichern, dann einen Editor schließen --> schon wieder wird zum Speichern aufgefordert


----------



## Perfektionist

*noch ein Wunsch*

... ich wollt doch was ganz anderes schreiben:

schön und gut: mehrere Objekte im Bild markieren und bei allen auf ein Mal den Text oder eine Andere Eigenschaft gleichzeitig ändern - will ich ja ncht drauf verzichten. Nur hab ich jetzt jeweils vier Objekte in 100 (einhundert) Bildern, wo ich jeweils den Text von 10pt auf 11Pt hochziehen möchte. Aber bilderübergreifend - machbar? oder übersteigt das die Fähigkeiten jeglicher Software? Ich träum mal davon - es ist Wunschzeit! 

EDIT: und einen Osterhasen und Weihnachtsmannsmiley wünsch ich mir auch noch:sm20:

und nochmal EDIT: so langsam wird mir das hier unheimlich - seit drei Tagen ist das der letze Beitrag, immer wenn ich die HMI-Seite aufmache stehe ich da rechts oben als letzter Schreiber drann ... fühlt sich wie angepinnt an.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Perfektionist schrieb:


> .. fühlt sich wie angepinnt an.


Dann will ich dich mal erlösen  .

Ich bin gerade ein bisschen am designern, natürlich mit Hilfe von Paint.Net. Es wäre obercool von Siemens, wenn man beim Erstellen von Graphiklisten direkt auf die Ebenen der *.pdn-Dateien zugreifen könnte. Das würde eine Menge Arbeit ersparen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lazarus™

Ist vielleicht etwas OT, aber...



Human schrieb:


> Meine "Problemzonen":
> 
> 1. ActiveX: Die ActiveX-Unterstützung ist das allerletze: von 1000 getestenen ActiveX-Controlls ging gerademal eines, bei den anderen stürzt die Runtime ab oder es wird überhaupt nicht angezeigt.
> 
> 2. etc...


 
Ganz so kann man das eigentlich nicht stehen lassen...

Ich nutze gerade ein ActiveX Control (Acroread) zum anzeigen von Dokumentationen. Gibt keine Probleme...

Inzwischen habe ich 3 eigene ActiveX Controls selber geschrieben und die laufen auch einwandfrei... 
Also schliesse ich mal sowas daraus: Wenn die Controls sauber programmiert sind (wo Siemens keinen Einfluss drauf hat !) funktioniert das auch. Es scheint mir , das nur ActiveX-Forms laufen, d.h. Invisible Controls laufen nicht (?)

Derzeit arbeite ich an einem XML-Parser/Client, der verschiedene "Fremdgeräte" mit Informationen versorgt und entsprechend aus den Maschinenteilen Info's abholt. (z.B. Kontrollwaagen etc.) Hierzu verbinde ich mich kurz mit dem "XML-Server" tausche Daten aus und dann der nächste... Insgesamt 12 Geräte. Und somit alles, OHNE eine WinCCflex Verbindung zu verbraten etc.
Momentan bin ich in der "Testphase", aber auch das läuft schon richtig Supi. Somit kann man mit etwas List, z.B. Turbo Delphi (Kostenlos) , und ein wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit ActiveX das WinnCCflex so richtig fett aufbohren... Ich jedenfalls finde das Astrein, weil ich dadurch das beschnittene VBS nicht mehr brauche und volle Kontrolle habe über meine Controls... Zudem sehen die dann auch nicht aus, wie "Russisches Design"


----------



## Question_mark

*Active-X*

Hallo,



			
				Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Controls sauber programmiert sind (wo Siemens keinen Einfluss drauf hat !) funktioniert das auch.



So isset, und Siemens weist ausreichend darauf hin, dass die fremden Active-X Controls bestimmte Anforderungen erfüllen müssen. WinCC kann gar nicht anders, als die Fehler in den fremden Active-X Objekten an den Programmierer/Anwender weiter zu reichen.



			
				Lazarus schrieb:
			
		

> Somit kann man mit etwas List, z.B. Turbo Delphi (Kostenlos) , und ein wenig Erfahrung im Umgang mit ActiveX das WinnCCflex so richtig fett aufbohren... Ich jedenfalls finde das Astrein, weil ich dadurch das beschnittene VBS nicht mehr brauche und volle Kontrolle habe über meine Controls



Nicht nur WinCC Flex, sondern auch das traditionelle WinCC. Es funktioniert mit Delphi besonders gut, da man mit Delphi aus VCL-Komponenten Active-X Controls erzeugen kann. Aber ein bißchen mehr als nur "etwas List" gehört schon dazu... Nämlich fundierte Programmierkenntnisse, aber dann klappt das auch mit den Active-X. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann will ich dich mal erlösen  .
> 
> Ich bin gerade ein bisschen am designern, natürlich mit Hilfe von Paint.Net. Es wäre obercool von Siemens, wenn man beim Erstellen von Graphiklisten direkt auf die Ebenen der *.pdn-Dateien zugreifen könnte. Das würde eine Menge Arbeit ersparen.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel


Ich verwende auch sehr gerne Paint.net (es ist auch der Beweis daß man auf .net ganz gute Sachen aufziehen kann - wenn man´s richtig verstanden hat) aber das *.pdn Dateiformat habe ich bislang noch nie eingesetzt (immer *.png bei flexible...) - geht das denn überhaupt?

Hast du schon mal ein populäres Format verwendet welches auch Ebenen unterstützt, vielleicht geht es ja damit? (sorry, keine Ahnung von dem Ebenenzeugs)


----------



## Human

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich 3 eigene ActiveX Controls selber geschrieben und die laufen auch einwandfrei...
> Also schliesse ich mal sowas daraus: Wenn die Controls sauber programmiert sind (wo Siemens keinen Einfluss drauf hat !) funktioniert das auch. Es scheint mir , das nur ActiveX-Forms laufen, d.h. Invisible Controls laufen nicht (?)


 
Die Controlls, die ich heruntergeladen habe haben in Delphi alle funtiniert und in WinCC flexible nicht, nichtmal die ActiveX-Controlls, die von Siemens installiert werden funktionieren einige teilweise bis überhaupt nicht.
Ich denke mal, dass die vom Siemens schon richtig programmieren können oder etwa doch nicht???


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo RS,



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...aber das *.pdn Dateiformat habe ich bislang noch nie eingesetzt (immer *.png bei flexible...) - geht das denn überhaupt?...


Nein, das geht nicht. Daher habe ich es ja auch als Wunsch geäußert. Paint.Net ist ideal zum Erstellen von Graphiklisten geeignet. Ich speichere, wie du auch, jede einzelne Ebene als *.png. Insbesondere bei mehrmaligen Änderungen wird das mit der Zeit sehr lästig. Da man mit Flexible 2007 inzwischen aus dem Gröbsten raus ist, könnte man ja mal über Innovitationen nachdenken. Keine Ahnung, ob es möglich ist, aber es wäre schon ein Gewinn.

Paint.Net ist einfach geil! Im Anhang ein Paint-Net mit einigen Ebenen. Es hat zwar den Polo-Logo-Kontest nicht bestanden - dennoch künstlerisch wertvoll  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Alles klar, gutes Beispiel.

Ich bin immer wieder baff was man alles so machen kann...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo RS,



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Alles klar, gutes Beispiel.
> Ich bin immer wieder baff was man alles so machen kann...


 
na toll, Danke für dein blindes Vertrauen. Der Anhang meines letzten postings wurde bisher 0x aufgerufen, ist aber auch völlig egal  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Wieso blindes Vertrauen? - Ich habs doch bei mir geöffnet...

Der Zähler zeigte allerdings trotz aktualisieren immer noch 0 an, das stimmt.

P.S.: 
Beweisstück A:


----------



## moeins

Ich habe auch eine WinCC Flex. Verbesserungswunschliste :

- Zweischirmbetrieb (Laptop/FieldPG + BüroTFT) nicht freigegeben (viele Grafikprobleme)

- keine variablen Archivnamen möglich (!). Deshalb habe ich mir meine Archivfunktion selbst in VBS geschrieben und spare 400 EUR für die sinnlose Lizenz. 

- kein Variablenabgleich S7<->WinCCFlex. möglich. Das könnte man doch super einfach mit zwei Listen nebeneinander machen wo man nur Häckchen an die Variablen setzen muß die man abgleichen will.
Oder eine Importfunktion der SEQ-Datei (was sogar in WSCAD funktioniert!)

- keine gleichzeitige Objekt-Animation horizontal + vertikal möglich !

- keine MSGBOX-Befehle+Meldefenster per VBScript auf der PC-Runtime möglich. Warum auch immer ?!? Läuft auf allen OPs, TPs und MPs. Nur auf der PC-Runtime nicht. 

- keine zwei oder mehrzeiligen Meldungen projektierbar. Wird alles immer schön hintereinander mit automatischen Umbruch im Meldefenster angezeigt.(sieht Schei***e aus).

- Keine WinCCFlex.Software-Updatefunktion per Menueintrag. Ist seit Jahren in >95% aller auf dem Markt befindlichen Programme möglich. Nur bei Siemens nicht.

- Wenn ich im S7-Manager ein WinCCFlex. Projekt einfügen will, erstellt er mir immer ein leeres Projekt. Also ich muß man ständig bei Null beginnen. Ich möchte ein Auswahlfeld haben, wo ich alte Projekte importieren kann.

- Es kann schon mal passieren das plötzlich in WCF 2005 Menüeinträge fehlen, oder Werkzeugleisten verschwunden sind, die sich nicht mehr einblenden lassen.
Dann heißt es diese umständliche Rücksetzprozedur durchzuführen. Das sollte per Softwaretool oder Menüeintrag automatisch möglich sein.

Mit hat ein Hotlinemitarbeiter tatsächlich mal den Rat gegeben, mich nicht ans Firmennetz anzumelden und nur als local User mit WinCC-Flex zu arbeiten. Damit vom Netzwerk keine "eigenen Dateien" versehentlich verändert/gelöscht werden was in WCF zu Fehlern führen würde.
Ausserdem sollte ich auf jeden Fall volle Adminrechte auf dem PC einstellen.
Unsere EDV-Abteilung und mein Chef waren begeistert von diesen Wünschen  
Anscheinend gibts bei Siemens nur Siemens-Software auf den PCs, und der Begriff Netzwerksicherheit ist ein Fremdwort.


----------



## alex_1704

*Kurvenanzeigen verbessern*

Folgende Punkte stören mich bei der Kurvenanzeige:

1. Man kann die X oder Y-Achse nicht mit einer Einheit beschriften

2. Wenn man mehrere Kurven aus einem Archiv von der MMC eines TP's generiert, kann das schon mal eine halbe Stunde dauern.

3. Es fehlt ein Filter, der z.B. Beispiel rausreißende Messwerte bei der Kurvenanzeige herausfiltert

Mfg Alex

PS: Super Idee mit der Verbesserungsliste


----------



## Markus

toll wäre es wenn man die panels mit rs232,usb oder ethernet an den pc anbinden kann und das panel als mpi/dp adapter nutzt.
bei lauer geht das - speziell fernwartung wäre günstiger...


----------



## extrusion1982

hi.

ich weiß nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde.

aber manchmal verschwindet die eigenschaftsleiste und geht nur durch "ansicht" --> "eigenschaften" wieder zum herstellen.

außerdem ist mir heute aufgefallen, das solange man ein eingabefeld offen hat (virtuelle tastatur) kein Projekttransfer möglich ist.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Die "Eigenschaften-Leiste" verschwindet wenn du in einem Bild nen Doppelklick machst -> Und so kommt sie auch wieder... (war schon immer so - also kein Bug)

Zum anderen Problem (Eingabefeld offen, kein Transfer) -> kein Kommentar... (warum sollte das auch gehen??)


----------



## extrusion1982

ok, danke für die infos.
ich habe halt heute das erste mal mit der software gearbeitet.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

extrusion1982 schrieb:


> ok, danke für die infos.
> ich habe halt heute das erste mal mit der software gearbeitet.


 
Ach so, dein erster Tag - verstehe...

Und wenn alle so schön schimpfen kann es ja nicht schaden gleich mal mitzumachen :twisted:


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> war schon immer so - also kein Bug
> ...


Damit lässt sich aber recht viel entschuldigen ...

Neulich hatte ich ein Problem mit WYSIWYG - Antwort Siemens: "das ist Systemverhalten!" WYSIWYG hat doch auch noch nie funktioniert  

- nichts für ungut -


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Na ja, aber ein Problem mit WYSISWYG (was auch immer deins war) ist ja noch was anderes als eine Werkzeugleiste die sich über bestimmte Eingabeprozeduren anzeigen/verbergen lässt -> das ist einfach eine festgelegte Bedienphilosophie der Entwickler welche schon seit der ersten Version so unverändert beinhaltet war. Also schon was anderes...

"Das ist Systemverhalten" war bezogen auf was ?

@extrusion1982: Kopf hoch !


----------



## mkoehler

Hallo,
ich bin hier zwar neu, hab aber in der Hoffung einige Vebesserungen zum flex 2007 zu finden hierhergefunden.

2004 war ja fast gar nicht zu gebrauchen, 2005 ging mit derben Fehlern und viel drumrumgebastel gerade so.

Nun hab ich 2007 drauf in der Hoffnung Besserung zu finden, aber es ist nur bedingt besser geworden.

Meine Wunschliste:

-OP77A/B sollte man die ESC Taste wieder mit Bild zurück belegen können, dieses Doppel-ESC ist ja nicht zu bedienen!

-Datum/Uhrzeit sollten auch na Stromausfall erhalten bleiben, da kann man sich aber glücklicherweise noch mit Bereichszeigern helfen!

-Kurvenanzeige hab ich nur einmal probiert und dann nie wieder, das ist auch kaum benutzbar.

-Mobile Panel 277 funktionieren einige Dinge zwar in Simulation, aber nicht auf dem Panel (2005er Version)

-PC Runtimes für ältere Bediengeräteversionen erzeugen wäre wirklich eine Wohltat

-das Zeigerinstrument wurde beim 2007er wieder beschnitten (Warn- und Grenzbereiche lassen sich nicht mehr projektieren!), die in 2005er Version projektierten Dinge werden aber in Runtime bzw. Simulator trotzdem angezeigt, man hat also nichtmal die Chance die Bereiche zu ändern bzw. zu löschen!

-Objekteigenschaften sollten viel mehr mit Variablen parametrierbar sein als nur mit Konstanten (hat sich schon gebessert, ist aber noch nicht durchgezogen)

-Bildbausteine sollten wenn sie kopiert werden in jedem Gerrät gleich aussehen und nicht intern abhängig von der Geräteauflösung verzerrt werden!

Was in 2007 funzt was in 2005 nicht (immer?) ging sind u.a. Scriptaufrufe in abhängigkeit von Wertänderungen einer Variablen, das macht mir die Sache viel leichter da ich nicht bei jeder Benutzeraktion die Scripte aufrufen muss bzw. aufwändig in der Steuerung rechnen wenn sich ne Variable ändert.

mfg


----------



## Heinz

*Zeigerinstrumente*

Hallo,
ich habe die Grenzen beim Balken auch gesucht. 

Ich wurde fünfig bei der Definition der Variablen. Die Grenzen werden dort eingegeben.


----------



## kassla

Hallo,

erstmal Gratualtion zur Idee mit der Wunschliste, die ist dringend notwendig. Außerdem sollte den Siemenslern mal klargemacht werden, welchen Sch... sie eigentlich zusammenprogrammieren (lassen)...
Hier meine Punkte für die Liste, auch wenn die meisten schon erwähnt wurden (ich arbeite mit Version 2005 SP1 HF7):

1) Die Performance der Software lässt zu wünschen übrig!

2) Das Löschen von unbenützten Objekten ist nicht mehr wie im Protool möglich

3) Das Speichervolumen des Projekts ist viel zu groß, muss doch kleiner möglich sein

4) Unnötiges Speichern des Projekts wird abgefragt, auch ohne getätgite Änderung, z.B. beim Öffnen und wieder Schließen des Projekts (oder wird hier im Hintergrund etwas geändert? Muss eigentlich dann gespeichert werden oder nicht?)

5) Das Zuweisen von Variablen und Grafiken ist äußerst umständlich und mit dem kleinen Auswahlfenster bei 200 Variablen trotz Tastatureingabe Schwerstarbeit

6) Beim Ändern einen Grafik muss in einer Auswahlliste die neue Grafik ausgewählt werden, warum ist hier nicht die Eingabe mittels Tastatur möglich?

7) Beim Kopieren/Einfügen einer Variable/Grafik/Text-Grafikliste wird die neue ganz unten in der Liste eingereiht, auch wenn man sich in einer Zeile mitten in der Liste befindet

8 ) Eine Variable kann nur im Variablenfenster erzeugt werden, nicht aber wie im Protool über ein Objekt in einem Bild. Warum kann man nicht ein Objekt kopieren und bei diesem im Eigenschaftsfenter unter "Variable" mittels rechtem Mausklick die Variable kopieren und/oder editieren?

9) Warum muss beim Varaibleneditor die Eingabe genau lt. Vorgabe gemacht werden (DB 2 DBX 2.1 mit Leerzeichen und Großbuchstaben anstatt z.b. db2dbx2.1)

10) Warum gibt es keine Im-/Exportfunktion für die Meldungen?

11) Warum können in einer WinCCFlexible-Instanz nicht mehere Projekte geöffnet werden, sondern müssen hierfür separate Instanzen geöffnet werden?

12) Bei einem Projekt mit 8 projektierten Verbindungen zu SPSen (Ethernet, DP über Routing) werden diese beim Öffnen nicht richtig angezeigt. Sie müssen jedesmal neu verknüft werden. Beim Öffnen von zwei verschiedenen OPs eines S7-Projekts in Step7 werden im 2. geöffneten Flex-Projekt die Verbindungen zwar aufgelistet, aber ohne Eigenschaften (die Felder Aktiv, Treiber, Station, Partner, ... sind leer)!

Diese Punkte sollten meiner Meinung in eure Liste aufgenommen werden. Bei Notwendigkeit einer Firmenunterschrift mit Stempel zum Senden an Siemens, bitte melden.


----------



## JesperMP

kassla schrieb:


> 2) Das Löschen von unbenützten Objekten ist nicht mehr wie im Protool möglich


Es ist möglich. Das problem ist anders:
Das Löschen von benützten Objekten ist möglich, nicht wie im Protool wo es gesperrt war.
Und, löschen von allen unbenutzten objecte  (tags z.b.) ist möglich aber viel mehr umständlich.

Zu alle deine andere punkte: ACK !


----------



## Perfektionist

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist möglich. Das problem ist anders:
> Das Löschen von benützten Objekten ist möglich, nicht wie im Protool wo es gesperrt war.
> Und, löschen von allen unbenutzten objecte (tags z.b.) ist möglich aber viel mehr umständlich.
> 
> Zu alle deine andere punkte: ACK !


noch den Link dazu: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10348

Hi Jesper,
irgendwie war ich (bis jetzt) immer der Meinung, Du wärst Amerikaner. Aber Kopenhagen - das passt nicht dazu. Wie komm ich darauf, Dass Du Dich in Amerika aufhältst?

Ist übrigens tatsächlich Ansichtssache: dürfen referenzierte Objekte nicht löschbar sein?


----------



## JesperMP

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hi Jesper,
> irgendwie war ich (bis jetzt) immer der Meinung, Du wärst Amerikaner. Aber Kopenhagen - das passt nicht dazu. Wie komm ich darauf, Dass Du Dich in Amerika aufhältst?


Vielleicht meinst Du "Copenhagen NY" ?
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&time=&date=&ttype=&q=Copenhagen,+NY
Ich bin in allen kontinenten gewesen, ausser Nordamerika (und Antarktis) !



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ist übrigens tatsächlich Ansichtssache: dürfen referenzierte Objekte nicht löschbar sein?


Beide methoden haben seine vorteile.
Es wäre nett wenn den verriegelung ein- und aus-schaltbar wäre.


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ...
> "Das ist Systemverhalten" war bezogen auf was ?
> ...


 
so, nun hab ich alles griffbereit:

das hat mir Siemens auf mein Problem geantwortet:


> das von Ihnen beschriebene Verhalten der Textfelder ist als Systemeigenschaft eingestuft.


 
sprich: da machen wir nichts dran, das steht bestenfalls mal irgendwann im Handbuch drin (aus meinem Gedächtnis, Telefonkontakt).

klar, m.E. kommt das Problem nicht aus dem Hause Siemens, aber SIEMENS hat dieses Problem ins Haus geholt! Oder steht es sogar in der Macht von Siemens, die Vorausberechnung notwendiger Textfeldgrößen ohne Bill Gates durchzuführen?

Und hier mal eine aktuelle Dokumentation meines Problems: siehe anhängende Bilder ...


----------



## Ralle

Perfektionist schrieb:


> so, nun hab ich alles griffbereit:
> 
> das hat mir Siemens auf mein Problem geantwortet:
> 
> 
> sprich: da machen wir nichts dran, das steht bestenfalls mal irgendwann im Handbuch drin (aus meinem Gedächtnis, Telefonkontakt).
> 
> klar, m.E. kommt das Problem nicht aus dem Hause Siemens, aber SIEMENS hat dieses Problem ins Haus geholt! Oder steht es sogar in der Macht von Siemens, die Vorausberechnung notwendiger Textfeldgrößen ohne Bill Gates durchzuführen?
> 
> Und hier mal eine aktuelle Dokumentation meines Problems: siehe anhängende Bilder ...



Ich kann dein Problem an Hand der Bilder zwar gerade nicht erkennen, aber wenn man ein E- und ein A-Feld untereinander stellt und das dann am OP ansieht, dann stimmt mit der Ausrichtung gar nichts mehr. Will man das ausrichten, muß man in Flex die Felder solange verschieben, bis es im OP stimmt. :twisted:
Siemens versteckt sich gerne hinter miniweich.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

...Er meinte wohl der abgeschnittene Buchstabe am Ende des oberen Textfeldes - ist aber wohl ein Zufall weil mir das noch so gut wie nie aufgefallen ist.

Ich verwede normalerweise mitte / zentriert bzw. manchmal auch manuell für die Textfelder.

So weit ich weiss gibt es nur Probleme wenn man in der ES einen Zoomfaktor verwendet bzw. die Windows Schriftgröße (default=96dpi) manuell verändert hat

Tip:
Man kann sogar in der Werkzeugleiste die einzelnen Elemente mit abweichenden defaults belegen - d.h. dem Textfeld z.B. eine andere Schriftgröße/Ausrichtung hinterlegen -> das gilt dann projektweit/geräteweit bei jedem neuen feld daß mit d&d eingefügt wird...

Das ist halt wieder so was wo man normalerweise nicht selber drauf kommt.

Zu erreichen unter: Rechtsklick auf das Element in der Werkzeugliste -> Standardwerte bearbeiten.

Abgesehen davon daß man sich verdammt gut an flexible gewöhnen muss finde ich dennoch daß man - je mehr Tricks man rausgefunden hat - es einem immer besser liegt.

So was braucht einfach Erfahrung und Routine. (das soll jetzt keine Lobeshymne sein! - und schon gar kein Lob an die mitgelieferte Doku!)

Vieles davon habe ich auch durch Zufall herausgefunden oder in Vorträgen auf 7nach5 Veranstaltungen beim Referent abgekuckt...


----------



## Perfektionist

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann dein Problem an Hand der Bilder zwar gerade nicht erkennen, ...


 
es geht um das Textfeld_3: da werden die "löffel:" zu "löffe", also ein Buchstabe und der Doppelpunkt abgeschnitten.


----------



## Perfektionist

@RS: Danke für den Tipp mit den abweichenden Defaults. Zugegeben - auch ich tu mir immer schwerer, mal zwischendurch mit Protool was zu machen  . Der Zufall hat aber bei mir System: ich hab bei "Darstellung" "Größe automatisch anpassen" angehakt (Default), benutze aber statt 10pt die Schrift "Tahoma" in 11pt: seitdem hab ich rund 5-10% verstümmelte Textfelder  .


----------



## andre

Perfektionist schrieb:
			
		

> "Größe automatisch anpassen" angehakt (Default) .


Hallo,
habe das Problem schon öfter gehabt, seitdem benutze ich die manuelle Grösseneinstellung von Textfeldern und passe sie nach dem Beschreiben an.

Gruß Andre


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Hierbei wollte ich dir eigentlich nicht zu nahe treten, aber warum 11???

Zu dem ist das ja ein TP177x - da reicht auch oft 8, jedenfalls nicht mehr als 10

Ein Touch-Gerät muss doch nicht aus 5m Entfernung zu lesen sein...

11 und 9 ist für mich eh tabu. Entweder 8, 10 oder 12 bzw. für einzelne Sachen eben größer/fett/kursiv...


----------



## Perfektionist

@RS: 10pt war meinem Chef zu klein.

@andre: ja, so werd ich das wohl auch machen müssen ...

@alle: aber muss das sein, dass nach 30 Jahren WYSIWYG das immer noch nicht funktioniert?


Edit: jetzt mach ich das so, dass ich einfach am Textende noch prophylaktisch ein zusätzliches Leerzeichen anhäng. Dann wird das Textfeld in aller Regel groß genug. Das Problem entsteht, wenn "kurze" Zeichen wie "i", "l" oder "!" im Text enthalten sind.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn

Ich hätte erst mal die Berichte lesen und mich dann zum Voting begeben sollen.
Ihr habt recht. Das Teil ist wirklich verbesserungswürdig....


----------



## Ralle

Na, mal wieder hochschieben das Ganze  .

Hatte heute folgende Begebenheit: MP370 15", programmiert mit WinCCFlex2005. Ich soll zum Kunden und Änderungen machen, habe aber inzwischen 2007 auf dem Lappi. Da hatte ich doch mal Bammel. Also ran an das MP, Änderungen programmiert --> Generieren. WOW, dauert nur eine Sekunde, Generieren meldet fertig, prima. Nun will ich Transferrieren, er tut nicht. Keine Meldung, nur noch mal generieren ok und Ende :twisted: ! Also, dacht ich, liegt vielleicht am OS. Starte Update von 7.1.1 auf 7.2, Ansage, daß alle Lizensen anschließend futsch sind, cool ignoriert, man liest ja im SPS-Forum mit. 30 Min. später, MP hat neues OS und läuft sogar, Transfer geht nicht. Menno. Also nochmal im Gedächtnis gewühlt, unter Extras alle Temp-Dateien gelöscht, neu generiert, ahhhhhh dauert 1 Minute und tut ordentlich was. Anschließend Transfer, nix. Ach so, nach dem OS-Update muß ich ja den ganzen MPI-Kram neu einstellen, vergessen. Danach Transfer und, man staune die Visu läuft.

Echt, das ist Streß pur, der Kunde wippt hinter dir auf den Hacken und du schwitzt. Der Null-Transfer brachte keinerlei Fehlermeldung, gar nichts, niente!

Nun eine Frage: Mußte ich das OS eigentlich updaten oder wäre das auch so nach dem Löschen der Temp-Daten gelaufen, mit dem OS 7.1.1.0?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Nun eine Frage: Mußte ich das OS eigentlich updaten oder wäre das auch so nach dem Löschen der Temp-Daten gelaufen, mit dem OS 7.1.1.0?


 
Ja hättest du, habe ich diese Woche auch schon hinter mir...

Ich hatte eine ähnliche Konstellation, war ein MP277 8" Key.

Was mir bei der Migration nich gleich auffiel war daß die Hotkey-Zuweisungen in der Navigationsleiste verloren gingen (alle!). Nur die manuell eingfügten Buttons hatten noch ihre Zuweisungen.

Also musste ich nach dem Update noch manuell jedes Bild abgrasen und die Hotkeys neu setzen - danke Siemens !

Ansonsten war es aber kein Problem.

War ca. eine halbe Stunde (ohne Hotkeys - das war eine zusätzliche halbe Stunde...)

Bin das eigentlich auch locker angegangen, wusste ja auch daß zuerst die Transfereinstellungen wieder neu eingerichtet werden mussten usw.

Hat schon mal jemand versucht diese Einstellungen mit Backup/Restore in Verbindung mit einem OS-Update zu retten? Geht das? -> Na ja, wer will das schon freiwillig testen!?


----------



## RAN

*Phänomen*

Seit dem ich WinCCflex benutze beobachte ich ein merkwürdiges Phänomen.
Normalerweise ist es so, dass man Fehler zuerst bei sich sucht. Wenn also etwas nicht klappt, denkt man: Was habe *ich* falsch gemacht? Das ist eben menschlich.
Wenn allerdings bei WinCCflex etwas nicht klappt, gehe ich erstmal von einem Siemens-Bug aus.
WinCCflex ist das bisher das erste und einzige Programm bei dem das so ist. Ein funktionserweitertes ProTool wäre doch so schön.
Fakt ist, dass jeder mit den gleichen Problemen kämpft. Was mich zusätzlich noch etwas stört, sind die viel zu kleinen Felder, z.B. für Variablennamen. Man kann 128 Zeichen für eine Variable anlegen bekommt aber im Eigenschaftsfenster nur die Ersten 19 Zeichen dargestellt.


----------



## Ralle

RAN schrieb:


> Seit dem ich WinCCflex benutze beobachte ich ein merkwürdiges Phänomen.
> Normalerweise ist es so, dass man Fehler zuerst bei sich sucht. Wenn also etwas nicht klappt, denkt man: Was habe *ich* falsch gemacht? Das ich eben menschlich.
> Wenn allerdings bei WinCCflex etwas nicht klappt, gehe ich erstmal von einem Siemens-Bug aus.
> WinCCflex ist das bisher das erste und einzige Programm bei dem das so ist. Ein funktionserweitertes ProTool wäre doch so schön.
> Fakt ist, dass jeder mit den gleichen Problemen kämpft. Was mich zusätzlich noch etwas stört, sind die viel zu kleinen Felder, z.B. für Variablennamen. Man kann 128 Zeichen für eine Variable anlegen bekommt aber im Eigenschaftsfenster nur die Ersten 19 Zeichen dargestellt.



*ACK* 

Genau das nervt mich auch schon ewig, immer das Hin- und Hergeschiebe um den ganzen Variablennamen angezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## ter

*Routing OK*

Hallo,

ich habe mit dem punkt

5. Routing beim Übertragen

Wenn ein Panel bei der CPU am MPI oder DP hängt, und das PG eine Ethernetverbindung hat.
Z.B. zu einer PN-CPU oder über einen CP, dann sollte Routing so funktionieren dass das Projekt
übertragen werden kann. (So etwas sollte von TIA mindestens erwartet werden dürfen!)

keine Probleme.

Ich arbeite aber grundsätzlich mit WinccFlexible nur in verbindung mit Step7 und das inegriert. Ich richte die verbindungen auch schon im NetPro ein und nicht im Flexible.

Dann funtkioniert es auch über den TS-Adapter üner ISDN oder 56k.

Bitte um Rückmeldung wenn es bei jemanden nicht funktioniert. Wir arbeiten sehr oft mit dem Tele Adapter und da benötigen wir das Routing.

mfg

Martin


----------



## Markus

ter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mit dem punkt
> 
> 5. Routing beim Übertragen
> 
> Wenn ein Panel bei der CPU am MPI oder DP hängt, und das PG eine Ethernetverbindung hat.
> Z.B. zu einer PN-CPU oder über einen CP, dann sollte Routing so funktionieren dass das Projekt
> übertragen werden kann. (So etwas sollte von TIA mindestens erwartet werden dürfen!)
> 
> keine Probleme.
> 
> Ich arbeite aber grundsätzlich mit WinccFlexible nur in verbindung mit Step7 und das inegriert. Ich richte die verbindungen auch schon im NetPro ein und nicht im Flexible.
> 
> Dann funtkioniert es auch über den TS-Adapter üner ISDN oder 56k.
> 
> Bitte um Rückmeldung wenn es bei jemanden nicht funktioniert. Wir arbeiten sehr oft mit dem Tele Adapter und da benötigen wir das Routing.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Martin


 
da steht *ETHERNET *und nicht *TS-ADAPTER  *

Du bist mit deinem TS-Adapter bereits auf MPI/Profibus - da brauchst du kein routing mehr...


----------



## ter

Hallo,

ich habe aber auch schon über den CP5512 vom PG aus über MPI auf Ethernet auf eine PC Station WinCC Flexible geroutet. Und bei mir hat es funktioniert.

Das hat ja auch bei Protool schon funktioniert.

Wie schon geschrieben ich habe immer voll integriert gearbeitet.

mfg

Martin


----------



## Ralle

ter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe aber auch schon über den CP5512 vom PG aus über MPI auf Ethernet auf eine PC Station WinCC Flexible geroutet. Und bei mir hat es funktioniert.
> 
> Das hat ja auch bei Protool schon funktioniert.
> 
> Wie schon geschrieben ich habe immer voll integriert gearbeitet.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Martin



Es geht um den Weg, bei dem PG+SPS am Ethernet hängt, das HMI aber am Profibus oder MPI-Bus. Da funktioniert das Routing nicht, also kann man per Fernwartung über das Internet in diesem Falle nicht auf das HMI.


----------



## benny133

Super Idee, dem Herrn Siemens mal ein bisschen Dampf zu machen!!!

Also, die meisten Punkte wurden schon erwähnt, aber wenn Sie öfters auftauchen, dann macht sich Siemens vielleicht doch auch Gedanken darüber !?

1. Geschwindigkeit läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig

2. Projektgröße (Ein WinCC-Projekt und schon hat man 20MB (in archivierter Form) 
Da soll Siemens mal sagen, wie solche Projekte gemailt werden können) 

3. Warum wurde die Bedienung gegenüber Protool so drastisch verändert, da hat Siemens das Rad komplett neu erfunden
z.B. warum kann eine Textliste nicht über das Eigenschafts-Fenster einer Variable erreicht werden (oder kann das bloß ich nicht??)

4. Abstellen der QuickInfo, die überdeckt die Info, welche man eigentlich braucht

mfG

Benny133


----------



## zotos

benny133 schrieb:


> 1. Geschwindigkeit läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig


Wie Performant ist den Ihr Rechner? Man kann darauf hoffen das Siemens WinCCflex in dem Punkt Resourcen Hunger verbessert, oder sich gleich einen Passenden Rechner für die Software kaufen.



benny133 schrieb:


> 2. Projektgröße (Ein WinCC-Projekt und schon hat man 20MB (in archivierter Form)
> Da soll Siemens mal sagen, wie solche Projekte gemailt werden können)


Die haben doch eine Splittfunktion integriert damit man die Projektdatei zerstücken und wieder zusammenführen kann.



benny133 schrieb:


> 3. Warum wurde die Bedienung gegenüber Protool so drastisch verändert, da hat Siemens das Rad komplett neu erfunden
> z.B. warum kann eine Textliste nicht über das Eigenschafts-Fenster einer Variable erreicht werden (oder kann das bloß ich nicht??)


Veränderungen im allgemeinen sind weder schlecht noch gut. Man muss sie immer den Einzelfall Betrachten. Oder wäre Ihnen ein Auto mit Zügeln wie bei den Pferdekutschen lieber als eines mit einem Lenkrad?


----------



## NickS

*Und die Liste wird immer länger......*

Tja, ich muss auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben :-D


Wenn man die Sprache umstellt, dann wird automatisch auch das Tastaturlayout des entsprechenden Landes verwendet. Alsoluter Mist, wenn man das Layout nicht kennt und auch nicht ständig auf die Bildschirmtastatur luschern möchte.

Wir exportieren zwar meistens die Texte zum Übersetzten, aber es kann ja mal was dazu kommen, was man eben mal schnell in WCf übersetzen möchte. Und dann wird es lästig. Die Übersetzung der .csv bzw. .xls Dateien hat ja auch den Nachteil, dass man Zeilenumbrüche nicht immer richtig setzt.


----------



## Tommyx

*Bildbausteine*

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass bei den ach so viel gepriesenen Bildbausteinen die selbe Funktionalität wie bei einer Projektierung ohne BB verfügbar ist. Hat beispielsweise schon mal jemand versucht einem Strukturelement variable Grenzwerte zuzuweisen?? Geht nich, kann nur konstant eingegeben werden...


----------



## Helferlein

Ich glaube nicht, dass Siemens im WinCC flexible eure Wünsch einbaut, denn es soll ja  irgendwann mal der Umstieg auf ein neues Visu-Programm kommen, indem WinCC und WinCC flexible zusammengefasst sind. Die einzigste Chance wäre es, dass sie es dirt einbauen.


Helferlein


----------



## vierlagig

Helferlein schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Siemens im WinCC flexible eure Wünsch einbaut, denn es soll ja  irgendwann mal der Umstieg auf ein neues Visu-Programm kommen, indem WinCC und WinCC flexible zusammengefasst sind. Die einzigste Chance wäre es, dass sie es dirt einbauen.



woah, ich glaubs ja nich ... raubst du hier tatsächlich gefühlten 25000 usern die hoffnung darauf erhört zu werden? *was soll das?* haben die nachbarskinder dich früher  nicht mitspielen lassen?


----------



## Ralle

Helferlein schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Siemens im WinCC flexible eure Wünsch einbaut, denn es soll ja  irgendwann mal der Umstieg auf ein neues Visu-Programm kommen, indem WinCC und WinCC flexible zusammengefasst sind. Die einzigste Chance wäre es, dass sie es dirt einbauen.
> 
> 
> Helferlein



Das bekommt keiner zusammen,ich glaub, Siemens hat das schon abgeschrieben. WinCC ist ja schon manchmal grenzwertig, aber mit dem mitgelieferten Excel-Plugin und dem nicht mehr mitgelieferten MS-VBA-Debugger immerhin ganz gut benutzbar. WinCC-Flex ist für mich nach wie vor eine Totgeburt, besonders weil man merkt, das die Siemens-Entwickler sich einen Sch... um Praxistauglichkeit und Nutzerwünsche scheren. Der Variablendialog bei enigen Komponenten ist seit der ersten Version so kurz, daß man eine Variable die länger als 15 Zeichen oder so, nicht mehr lesen kann. Das Fenster müßte nur vom Nutzer zu vergrößern sein, das kann jeder Anfänger in sein selbstgeschriebenes Programm einbauen, nur Siemens nicht. Ach so, die veränderte Größe müßte sich das liebe WinCCFlex ja merken, das geht zu weit und das kann selbst das große WinCC im übrigen auch nicht, da muß man Grids bei jedem Öffnen neu anpassen, weil sie zu klein sind. Für mich sind die Entwickler absolut nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit und das nervt gewaltig.


----------



## funkdoc

mit "bananenprodukt" können die siemensianer wincc flex auch nicht mehr abstempeln...schliesslich reift es gar nicht lol

grüsse


----------



## Buffi

*WINCCFlex ersetzen?*

Nachdem es so viele Verbresserungen gäbe wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll, ein neues Programm zu programmieren? Sind vielleicht ein paar helle Köpfe unter EUCH? Damit wäre die Vormachtstellung von Siemens dahin und alle wären zufriedener.
Gruß Buffi


----------



## Ralle

@Buffi

Ich z.Bsp. hätte mich mit einer Verbesserung von Protool zufrieden gegeben. Es ist mir durchaus bewußt, wieviel Arbeit in so einer Software steckt, aber man kann auch viel Arbeit investieren und so ziemlichen Mist bauen, das hat Siemens ja an WinCCFlex gezeigt. Viel schlimmer ist, das die Leute offenbar absolut unfähig sind, die Problempunkte zu erkennen und zu beseitigen oder dürfen sie nicht? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## stift

Ich würde mir noch wünschen, dass man WinCC flexible Projekte mit einem USB-MPI-übersetzer transferieren kann, da solche Übersetzer zu einer solchen übertragung* nicht zugelassen* sind.​


----------



## moeins

Buffi schrieb:


> Nachdem es so viele Verbresserungen gäbe wäre es denn nicht sinnvoll, ein neues Programm zu programmieren? Sind vielleicht ein paar helle Köpfe unter EUCH? Damit wäre die Vormachtstellung von Siemens dahin und alle wären zufriedener.
> Gruß Buffi


Das ist nahezu unmöglich, würde wahrscheinlich 10 Mannjahre dauern, da kaum jemand die Strukturen der verschiedene Firmwares von den Panels kennt.
Siemens wird sich hüten die Programmschnittstellen für jedermann zu dokumentieren





Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so, die veränderte Größe müßte sich das liebe WinCCFlex ja merken, das geht zu weit und das kann selbst das große WinCC im übrigen auch nicht, da muß man Grids bei jedem Öffnen neu anpassen, weil sie zu klein sind. Für mich sind die Entwickler absolut nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit und das nervt gewaltig.


Schlimmer ist noch das sich WinCC Flex ganz andere Dinge merkt, wie zum Beispiel die Nutzungshäufigkeit von verschiedenen Menüelementen. Dadurch kann es passieren das bestimmte Menüpunkte komplett verschwinden, oder beim Einfügen von Objekten, plötzlich Variablen aus einem anderen Projekt ins aktuelle Projekt kopiert werden.
Lässt sich nur durch kompliziertes Rücksetzen der Umgebung in den Urzustand versetzen. Siemens : "It's not a bug, it's a feature !"




stift schrieb:


> Ich würde mir noch wünschen, dass man WinCC flexible Projekte mit einem USB-MPI-übersetzer transferieren kann, da solche Übersetzer zu einer solchen übertragung nicht zugelassen sind.


Was bedeutet, nicht zugelassen? Funktioniert es denn?
Für die OP177er Reihe sind zum Beispiel auch keine USB-Zusatz-Eingabegeräte wie Barcodescanner und Tastatur "zugelassen". Man schaltet einfach einen USB-Hub (mit eigener Spannungsversorgung) dazwischen und schon funktionierts. Liegt halt an der viel zu schwachen Auslegung der Geräteleistung für den USB-Bus.


----------



## stift

Nein es funktionier eben nicht. 
Ich hab zwei Tage damit verbracht einen Transfer damit zu versuchen. Und bin schließlich kläglich gescheitert. 
Siemes sagt einfach dass eines solche Übermittlung nicht zugelassen ist. Jetzt darf ich jedesmal wenn ich Projekt übertragen will zu unserem Betriebselektriker und mit dem sein PG das Projekt übertragen, weil damit funktioniert es ja. 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19937

Siehe hier den letzten beitrag von ZAK
http://www.automation.siemens.com/W...aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=81241&Language=de#top


----------



## Softi79

*Mehrere Vorlagen / bzw. Teilmasken*

Verbesserungsvorschlag WinCC

*Vorschlag 1:*
In WinCC gibt es nur eine Vorlage, schön wäre wenn man mehrere Vorlagen machen könnte z.B. Vorlage_Automatik Vorlage_Einrichten Vorlage Diagnose .....

Bei TSwin von Sütron schimpft sich das ganze "Teilmaske" ein sehr praktisches Teil, hierbei kann man auch mehrere Teilmasken mit einem Bild verknüpfen.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 2:*

Textlisten in Symbolischen EA-Feldern sollten zum Ausrichten sein.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 3:*

IP-Adresse des der Geräte (TP177B) sollten frei einstellbar sein.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 4:*
Der Meldeindikator sollte auch in der Ebene veränderbar sein. (Es geht momentan nur über den Umweg, den Meldeindikator auf der aktiven Ebenen einzufügen)

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 5:*
Die Fensteranordung wie z.B. Spaltenbreite usw. sollte speicherbar sein

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 6:*
Das gesamte Programm sollte sich mehr an die Windows Konventionen anlehnen. z.B. In einem Bild sollte man mit TAB von Button zu Button oder Objekt zu Objekt springen können

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 7:*
Jeder Befehl sollte eine Shortcut / Tastenkombination bekommen wie z.B. Projekt Generieren / Tem Dateien löschen / Transfer

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 8:*
Im Projektbaum sollte man die Bilder nach Nummern Sortieren können, d.h. die Bildnummer sollte auch im Projektbaum dargestellt werden

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*Vorschlag 9:*
Und das speichern sollte nachtürlich schneller werden, auch bei WinCC flexible Advanced 2007.

MFG 
Softi


----------



## Perfektionist

*Mengengerüst Hilfetexte bei MP277-10 Touch*

Das glaub ich ja nicht - bei diesem "kleinen" Gerät ist bei Hilfetexten bei 320 bzw. 500 Zeichen Schluss? ein ganz normales Textfeld kann immerhin die (zunächst) unvorstellbare Anzahl von 64k-Zeichen, wovon sich auf einem 1,3M-Pixel-Schirm etwa 20000 darstellen lassen ...

OK, der 1.3M-Pixel-Schirm, das ist ein 377-19, aber das 277-10 hat immerhin 300k-Pixel für 5000 Zeichen


----------



## sailor

Nächster Bug
Variable neu verbinden geht nicht, wenn die Variable in einen DB mit UDT liegt. erst löschen der Daten im DB, speichern wechseln zu WINCCFlex(orange) und wieder einfügen in DB, Speichern und komplett neu verbinden funktioniert.
Sailor


----------



## jabba

*WinCCFlexibel 2008 bestellbar*

Wincc Flexible ist bestellbar,

ein Upgrade von 2005 Standard auf 2008 Standard wäre am 12.8. lieferbar.


----------



## Perfektionist

anlässlich:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=147328#post147328

ist zwar Prosave, aber müsste doch trotzdem machbar sein: Rezeptur oder Passwortliste von Gerät a sichern und auf Gerät b einspielen


----------



## ALEGON

*WinCC flexible*

Hallo an die Mitleidenden !

Wir sind seit 17 Jahren im Sonderanlagenbau tätig und haben somit auch den Entwicklungsweg der Siemens Produkte miterleben dürfen. Somit besitzen wir intensive Erfahrungen der meisten Soft- und Hardwareprodukte der Fa. Siemens. 
Aber was man uns als Innovation auf dem Gebiet von HMI seit 2004 in Form von WinCC flexible anbietet, ist schlicht eine Frechheit!
Jedes neue Produkt verlangt logischerweise eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit, in welcher die gröbsten Fehler beseitigt werden. Ich glaube jedoch, nach 4 Jahren sollte diese Phase abgeschlossen sein. Das es geht, hatte Siemens mit STEP7 oder ProTool gezeigt.
Als Anlagenbauer ist man immer an einen Endtermin verbunden mit entsprechend marktfähigen Preisen gebunden. Der Einsatz von WinCC flexible verbietet das. 
Es ist jedoch auch schwer, sich von einem Produkt zu trennen, das schon lange bekannt ist und man damit viele Applikationen realisiert hat. Durch die Werksvorschriften eines unserer Kunden sind wir zum Einsatz von Schneider (Telemeqanique) Hard- und Software verpflichtet wurden, was anfangs schon für einen gewissen internen Unmut gesorgt hat. Nach einer kurzen (!) Einarbeitungsphase mussten wir jedoch erkennen, das Schneider hier um Welten der Fa. Siemens voraus ist. Nicht nur das Handling der Panels (bei uns Magelis) sondern vor allem die Software (Vijeo) ist hier auf einem völlig anderen Niveau angesiedelt. Und das zu Preisen, welche unter denen von Siemens liegen.
Wir können hier den Siemens Entwicklern dringend raten, sich auch mal Produkte anderer Hersteller anzusehen. Hier kann Siemens noch sehr viel dazu lernen ! Für uns ist jedoch der Fall klar: Siemens Panel nur noch wenn es dringend gefordert wird !
Unsere Erfahrungen mit WinCC flexible decken sich im wesentlichen mit denen anderer Forumteilnehmer. Ganz besonders negativ ist uns aufgefallen:
- Betriebssystem Updates einiger Panels nur mit einem PPI Adapter Warum ? Diesen hat man leider nicht immer mit. Im ungünstigsten Fall führte das schon mal zu einem Anlagenstillstand für 3 Tage !
- Passwort Neuvergabe in der RunTime für den Kunden hinderlich und unverständlich
- Preise und Staffellung der Power Tags unrealistisch
- Handling generell viel zu langsam - auch mit schnellen PC
- Tooltips können nicht abgeschaltet werden und nerven 
- Anzeigefenster für Variablen viel zu kurz. Es werden nur die ersten 18 Zeichen angezeigt, obwohl auf dem Bildschirm noch viel Platz ist.
- Das Hilfesystem ist uneffektiv. Bis das Gewünschte gefunden ist, vergeht viel Zeit.
- Die Dateigröße des Gesamtprojekts ist unverständlich groß. (4 Bilder, 40 Variablen -> 20MByte ? Was soll das ?) 
- Das Kopieren von Elementen aus anderen WinCC flex Anwendungen führt stellenweise zur Zerstörung des erstellten Projektes !!!
- und vieles mehr, was man in der täglichen Arbeit nicht gebrauchen kann !


----------



## aspin

*WinCC 2007 flexible aus meiner Sicht im jetzigen Zeitpunkt unbrauchbar*

Ich bin ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass sich Siemens eventuell mal umsehen sollte, was andere Hersteller Ihren Kunden bieten, z.B:


Möller CPU201: Einfach zu programmieren und besitzt einen WEB-Server für die Visualisierung. Somit kann jeder beliebiger Firmenrechner als Bedienstation verwendet werden.





 

automationX: Mächtiges objektorientiertes Prozessleitsystem bei welchem keine Trennung mehr zwischen SPS und HMI besteht. Jedes Signal welches in der Hardware definiert wird kann direkt auf der Visualisierung mit dem gleichen Namen verwendet werden.


----------



## UniMog

Und ich bin der Meinung das die anderen auch alle nur mit Wasser kochen..........*ROFL*

Es gibt so viele..... nur fast kein Kunde will sie haben die Visu von Marke NoName


----------



## aspin

*Keiner will es haben ...*

Ich teile Ihre Meinung vollkommen. Viele Firmen haben nicht den Mut, einmal eine neue Technologie auszuprobieren - eigentlich schade.


----------



## Gerhard K

viele dürfen sicher auch nicht,weil das große S ein teilhaber vieler firmen ist.das große S ist ja auch eine "BANK".


----------



## moeins

ALEGON schrieb:


> - Tooltips können nicht abgeschaltet werden und nerven
> - Anzeigefenster für Variablen viel zu kurz. Es werden nur die ersten 18 Zeichen angezeigt, obwohl auf dem Bildschirm noch viel Platz ist.


 
Das sind wirklich Dinge die mich auch absolut nerven !
Genauso wie das kleine Fenster zur Variablenauswahl, welches sich seine eingestellte Größe nicht merkt.

Die Dateigröße wurde dank Komprimierung ja Gott sei Dank reduziert. Email-Versendungen sind i.d.R. meist auf 10MB begrenzt.

Über die Preispolitik lässt sich wirklich streiten, die Archivfunktion sollte kostenlos sein, zumal es sich auch kostenlos per VBSkript realisieren lässt. Die Powertags sind viel zu teuer. 

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## Mike369

*Moin zusammen*

Hallo Leute- Hallo Markus,

ich stimme euch in diesen Punkten zu und hab selber Probleme mit dem Zeug aber alleine kann man nicht viel ausrichten auch wenn man mitten drin hockt.

Wenn ihr s schafft eine Liste mit Problemen und Vorschlägen bzw. Wünsche zusammenzustellen werd ich gern dafür sorgen das es der richtige in unserer Firma erhält und sich das ganze auch ansieht und durchliest.

MfG

Maike


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Maike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute- Hallo Markus,
> 
> ich stimme euch in diesen Punkten zu und hab selber Probleme mit dem Zeug aber alleine kann man nicht viel ausrichten auch wenn man mitten drin hockt.
> 
> Wenn ihr s schafft eine Liste mit Problemen und Vorschlägen bzw. Wünsche zusammenzustellen werd ich gern dafür sorgen das es der richtige in unserer Firma erhält und sich das ganze auch ansieht und durchliest.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Maike


 
Hallo Maike,
was für eine Fa. und was könnte das bringen....?
Ich glaube schon das Siemens die Probleme von
Flexible kennt, aber einfach nicht in der Lage ist 
die abzustellen...

gruß helmut


----------



## Mike369

Hallo Helmut,
Fa Siemens
Wenn mehrere das sagen dann ändert sich auch was ansonsten geben sie sich damit zufrieden weil es einfach noch viele gibt die es verwenden und noch kaufen


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Maike,
glaubst du wirklich das deine Kollegen nicht wissen was los ist.
Du und deine Kollegen nutzen ja schließlich auch das Forum.
An den Software Ständen sieht man ja auch was da los ist.
Zu Ehrenrettung muß man sagen das es langsam besser wird....

Na wenn du denkst etwas erreichen zu können ziehe doch diesen
Thread noch einmal neu auf und erstellen eine Liste...wenn es etwas
bringt wäre doch schön.

gruß helmut


----------



## Perfektionist

Maike schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> Fa Siemens
> Wenn mehrere das sagen dann ändert sich auch was ansonsten geben sie sich damit zufrieden weil es einfach noch viele gibt die es verwenden und noch kaufen


verstehe ich richtig: Du bist Anwender von Flexible im Hause Siemens?


----------



## Mike369

So ungefähr muss halt auch manchmal mit dem Zeug arbeiten bin zwar noch nicht so gut mit dem Zeug aber man merkt schon das es Probleme gibt


----------



## wincc

Maike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen hoff das passt hier,
> 
> such ne Arbeitsstelle im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik Raum Augsburg/Günzburg da ich nur noch bestimmte Zeit angestellt bin bis halt das eine Jahr nach der Lehre vorbei ist wo man halt noch angestellt wird als übergang.
> Wenn jemand was weiß oder gehört hat bin für alles Dankbar.
> MfG
> Maike



glaub kaum das jemand der grad im ersten jahr nach der lehre ist was ausrichten kann.. das haben schon andere vorher probiert und sind gescheitert.... .........


----------



## Mike369

Das ist das typische an uns deutschen zu denken hat kein zweck und passiert doch eh nichts, und genau deswegen wird auch nie was passieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Maike schrieb:


> Das ist das typische an uns deutschen zu denken hat kein zweck und passiert doch eh nichts, und genau deswegen wird auch nie was passieren.


 
Hallo Maike,
ich hatte dich eigendlich so verstanden das du richtig durchstartest und das ganze Organisierst.....

gruß helmut


----------



## Mike369

Ja aber dann brauch ich erst ma von jedem die vorschläge was man besser machen sollte


----------



## rostiger Nagel

...vielleicht so, du sammelst was hier in diesem Thread und anderen steht,
sotierst es, dann schreibst du es untereinander. Dann kommen schon von den anderen "Forumlaner" vorschläge....

Nach einer gewissen Zeit 2-3 Wochen schließt du das Ab und machst aus der Liste eine Umfrage, anhand des Ergebnisses siehst du was wichtig ist.

So jetzt ein Vorschlag von mir:
Abwärtskompalibität des Systems muß auf jedem fall runtergebrochen werden bis auf die unteren Versionsstände, ohne ein neues Image auf das Panel spielen zu müssen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Mike369

OK ich machs jetz so da ich auch nicht so viel zeit hab mach ich jetz n Thema dazu auf wo nicht diskutiert wird sondern nur reingeschrieben wird was verbessert werden soll


----------



## JesperMP

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...vielleicht so, du sammelst was hier in diesem Thread und anderen steht,
> sotierst es, dann schreibst du es untereinander. Dann kommen schon von den anderen "Forumlaner" vorschläge....
> Nach einer gewissen Zeit 2-3 Wochen schließt du das Ab und machst aus der Liste eine Umfrage, anhand des Ergebnisses siehst du was wichtig ist.


Genau so habe ich es auf www.plctalk.net durchgeführt.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Abwärtskompalibität des Systems muß auf jedem fall runtergebrochen werden bis auf die unteren Versionsstände, ohne ein neues Image auf das Panel spielen zu müssen.


Es wäre schön. Aber ich glaube es ist total unmöglich. Realistisch wäre es die vorherige compiler zu inkludieren neben der _Speichern als Vorgängerversion_. Dann kann man in zwei schritte der gewünschte runtime erzeugen.


----------



## Verlinknix

*WinCC flex*

Hallo Allesamt!

- Was mich am Meisten frustriert ist die ungenügende Funktion zum Import von Variablen:

Es können zwar mittlerweile Variablen import-/ exportiert werden (flex '08 ) aber das heist noch lange nicht, dass ich variable Grenzwerte wie im Funktionsumfang in flex integriert auch so benutzen kann. 
D.h.: Variablen die ich mit projektierten variablen Grenzwerten exportiere, weisen keine Eintragungen auf. Andersherum, wenn ich variable Grenzwerte im Importfile eintrage werden die Variablen fehlerhaft importiert. Was mag denn da bloss der Wettbewerb / die Kunden denken, wenn so "grosszügig" mit den Daten umgegangen wird??? Welche Datensenken >> Void kenne ich noch nicht?

- Die umständliche Vorgehensweise zum Import von (Melde-) Texten für Mehrsprachige Verwendung und deren Formatierung mal ganz hinten angestellt. So ist es mir in einer früheren Version derart schlecht ergangen, dass ich die Formatierung einer Überschrift in einer Sprache vorgenommen, partou aber nicht auf die andere Sprachdarstellung übertragen konnte. Sah schon recht eigenwillig aus, wenn nach der Sprachumschaltung der Seitenaufbau total anders aussah.

- Rezeptverwaltung: Sperren der Einträge, Kopieren und Verwalten von Rezepten sind ja wohl fernab von industrietauglicher Verwendbarkeit!!!
Wie bitte, kann ich eine sichere Bedienbarkeit der Anlage gewärleisten, wenn sämtliche Eingabewerte für die Maschinenführung mit Grenzwerten abgesichert sind, im Rezepteditor alle Variablen offen sind??? (Oder hab ich nur wieder einen der vielen versteckten Menüs übersehen, wo ich doch schon dachte, sie alle gefunden zu haben???) Vielleicht aber ist das Formular (was im übrigen nur sehr spärlich anpassbar ist) nur eine Falle und ich mus die Rezeptverwaltung doch eh über die SPS machen? War das der Sinn?

- Meldearchiv: Meldepuffer können aus Segmenten zusammengesetzt werden. (Gut!) Jedes Segment kann aus 32x10^3 Werten bestückt sein (Ich denke Excel limitiert, SUPI). Mit der einstellbaren maximalen Anzahl an Segmenten (k.A. hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf - schaue auch nicht nach - verschwende schon genug Zeit mit dem Sch...) komme ich auf eine Anzahl von > 1Mio Werten (EXCELENT)... Pustekuchen: Die Anzahl der Werte, die Flex (2007) verwalten konnte ist auf 50.000 BEGRENZT!!! Ende der Fahnenstange! Also ganz ehrlich, was soll die Segmentierung?
Klar kann ich den Hersteller verstehen, wohin soll die Datenflut auf einem kleinen Panel??? Aber wie siehts mit der Runtime auf nem Panel PC aus? Schon mal 'drüber nachgedacht? Der Kunde möchte eine Historie der Werte von > 3 Monate... Legitim, oder? Lösung ist eine Skript-induzierte Auslagerung der Archive: Ja soll ich mich jetzt zum :sm19: machen, oder was!?!


- [history insert on]
Dim a_too_big_object as string

a_too_big_object.text="Text specified earlier, stating all obscure and senseless function-a-wannabies";

PlotLast()

 [history insert off]




Um noch mal kurz auf einen Fred von Früher einzugehen: Halbkreise SIND darstellbar! (Nur man kann sie nicht als solche zeichnen!!!) Rezept: man nehme einen Vollkreis, zeichne eine Linie dort, wo die Gerade des Halbkreises sein soll und decke den Rest mit einem Rechteck ohne Rand der Hintergrundfarbe ab! Auf diese Art können auch bewegte, gefüllte Rechtecke, deren Erscheinung durch überlagerte Objekte eingeschränkt dargestellt ist, zu einer beliebigen Bargraphanzeige umfunktioniert werden! Korrespondierend einen Gruss an das grosse "S"! Vielen Dank für die Fummelei! Macht Spass, mein Boss freut sich jedesmal wieder über den "Sondermaschinenbau-Zeitaufwandszuschlag"!

Yours sincerely 
*ROFL*
Verlinknix


----------



## ronnyduchek

@Verlinknix

Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrungen mit WinCC flexible (vielleicht auch zum Glück), aber dass, was ich gerade gelesen habe, ist ja wirklich schrecklich. Ich habe schon viele Probleme gehört, aber das, was du schilderst, ist für eine Visualisierung eigentlich eine selbstverständlichkeit.

Für alles, was du gerade bemängelst habe ich mit dem System, was wir verwenden, überhaupt keine Probleme.

- Import/Export ist einwandfrei. Es lässt sich alles Exportieren und Importieren. Es wird beim Import von Variablen sogar überprüft, ob jene Variable schon existiert und wird in einem Dialog sogar angezeigt, ob man diese überschreiben möchte.

- Rezepte oder nur Teile eines Rezeptes sind sperrbar, entweder nach User oder Werte abhängig, sogar sichtbar und unsichtbar machbar. Rezepte muss man auch nicht über die SPS machen *ROFL*

- Es gibt auch keine Begrenzung von Variablen ect.

Meine Erfahrungen haben gezeigt, dass das derzeit innovativste und leistungsfähigste HMI System am Markt zenon ist und 100% mit nativentwickelten Direkttreibern kompatibel zu Siemens Hardware ist.

Etwas besseres konnte mir bisher nicht begegnen.


----------



## ronnyduchek

@Verlinknix

Ach noch was...

Über die Halbkreise habe ich mich wirklich amüsiert. :icon_biggrin:

Hammer. Was man nicht alles so hört.


----------



## Garog

hehe... Da muss ich aber sagen hast du noch nicht wirklich intensiv mit flexible arbeiten müssen... sonst wäre deine liste um seiten länger geworden *ROFL*

zwei dinge die ich einfach mal zum spass ergänzen will...
halbkreise... dann zeiche mal einen halbkreis der an einem bildschirmrand anfängt... *ROFL*... paint... malen... grafik importieren.... *ROFL*

begrenzung von variablen...
mein letztes mammut projekt war eine auftragsverwaltung (sind auch einige beiträge hier im forum drüber zu finden über die komplexität und eventuelle lösungsmöglichkeiten)

ich scripte und scripte fein vor mir hin.. programmiere mir im vbs die einfügen/ausschneiden/löschenfunktionen für 30x800x5 variablen (tabellenbearbeitung selbst programmiert... in VBS...!!!!)
lege passend meine variablen alle dazu an. erstes uff... array_of_sting geht nicht... nagut dann lege ich halt eine variable an und halte dann 5 minuten lang die enter taste gedrückt bis er mir selbst 3x800x5 stringvariablen erstellt hat. dazu dann noch die restlichen 27x800x5 DINT und INT Arrays.
mal kurz ein generieren zwischendurch.. nächstes totbringendes ufff...
Die Anzahl der projektierten Variablen 14851 überschreitet die Systemgrenze von 8000 Variablen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Garog schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der projektierten Variablen 14851 überschreitet die Systemgrenze von 8000 Variablen.



Und daran ist flex schuld? Ich würde sagen, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken darum machen ob das System das ich auswähle zur Lösung des bestehenden Problems zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## moeins

Garog schrieb:


> begrenzung von variablen...
> mein letztes mammut projekt war eine auftragsverwaltung (sind auch einige beiträge hier im forum drüber zu finden über die komplexität und eventuelle lösungsmöglichkeiten)
> 
> ich scripte und scripte fein vor mir hin.. programmiere mir im vbs die einfügen/ausschneiden/löschenfunktionen für 30x800x5 variablen (tabellenbearbeitung selbst programmiert... in VBS...!!!!)


 
Ich mache ja auch viel in VBS um WinCC 'Flexibler' zu machen, aber bei solchen Aktionen schreibe ich mir lieber gleich ein kleines Programm in VB.NET, da bin ich sicher das es funktioniert. Die Anbindung an die Steuerung über Libnodave oder anderes Tools klappt ja auch ganz gut.

Ich glaube Siemens mangelt es an Programmierern, sonst hätte sie anstelle der "Neuerungen" in 2008 erst mal alle Probleme beseitigt. 
Ich kann z.B. heute noch nicht im Dualmonitorbetrieb (Field-PG + Büromonitor) vernüftig arbeiten. 
Mal abgesehen davon das man die Programmfenster-Startposition nicht beeinflussen kann. Es liegt auf dem Field-PG immer ausserhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs...


----------



## Garog

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und daran ist flex schuld? Ich würde sagen, man sollte sich vorher Gedanken darum machen ob das System das ich auswähle zur Lösung des bestehenden Problems zu gebrauchen ist.




Deswegen spricht man soetwas vorher mit seinem Vertriebsmann und derem WinCC Fachberater ab  Der im übrigen selbst sehr erstaunt über diese Meldung gewesen ist... also bitte 

Es ging hier im eine reine Auftragsverwaltung, dazu ist Flexible das letzte Projekt. Es ist nicht ein Powertag benutzt in der Visu... aber 7949 interne variablen. Kunde ist halt König ;O)


----------



## Garog

moeins schrieb:


> Ich mache ja auch viel in VBS um WinCC 'Flexibler' zu machen, aber bei solchen Aktionen schreibe ich mir lieber gleich ein kleines Programm in VB.NET, da bin ich sicher das es funktioniert. Die Anbindung an die Steuerung über Libnodave oder anderes Tools klappt ja auch ganz gut.
> 
> Ich glaube Siemens mangelt es an Programmierern, sonst hätte sie anstelle der "Neuerungen" in 2008 erst mal alle Probleme beseitigt.
> Ich kann z.B. heute noch nicht im Dualmonitorbetrieb (Field-PG + Büromonitor) vernüftig arbeiten.
> Mal abgesehen davon das man die Programmfenster-Startposition nicht beeinflussen kann. Es liegt auf dem Field-PG immer ausserhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs...




Kann ich dir nur zustimmen, allerdings wollte der kunde eine Lösung rein auf WinCC flexible Basis/Möglichkeiten. Weil ein VB Pogramm hat er bereits und dies wollte er los werden und durch ein Flexible ersetzen. Was im übrigen auch noch dazu kommt wer sich um was Gedanken machen muss bei einer eingesetzen Software  Meine schon sehr frühen Aussagen "Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu viel für Flexible und die falsche Software" wurden einfach gekonnt mit einem "Ach das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen" irgnoriert...


----------



## Perfektionist

Die Überschreitung der Systemgrenze 8000 Variablen erscheint ja noch recht offensichtlich. Aber wenn ich das mal exemplarisch für Mengengerüste bei Flex allgemein hernehm, so finde ich doch einige Missverhältnisse. So ist z.B. eine Projektierung für ein OP77A deutlich kleiner, als eine solche für ein OP77B. Das führt zu der bizarren Situation, dass, obwohl das OP77B scheinbar vierfach so viel Speicher bietet, ich jedoch eine Projektierung, die nicht in das 77A passt, zwangsläufig in das OP77B paasen musste. Zugegeben: bis der Platz im OP77 erschöpft ist, da muss man schon recht fleissig sein - dagegen ist der Platz in einem TP177 wesenlich leichter auszureizen, wo ich dann schon wieder ein Missverhältnis der Leistung der Geräte zueinander sehe.

Weiteres Beispiel: ein Textfeld kann 65536 (65534?) Zeichen. Ein Hilfetext 500  ??? Führt zu der paradoxen Projektierung eines Hilfetextes als Bild ...

Insofern: ob ein System zur Lösung eines Problems zu gebrauchen ist, zeigt sich oftmals erst, wenn man damit arbeitet ...


----------



## Garog

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Insofern: ob ein System zur Lösung eines Problems zu gebrauchen ist, zeigt sich oftmals erst, wenn man damit arbeitet ...



Welch wahren Worte


----------



## Perfektionist

gerade bin ich drauf gestoßen, dass es bei einer in einer Bitmeldung eingebettenen Variablen nicht möglich ist, ein Komma zu setzen.


----------



## PN/DP

*GetHostname()*

Ich vermisse eine GetHostname()-Systemfunktion.
(Panel-Devicename auslesen)


----------



## logo78

*Zoom*

Ich fasse es nicht, dass es bisher noch keinen Anderen gestört hat 

1)Warum gibt es keine Tastenkombination für ZoomIn/-Out?
2)Warum funktioniert das Zoomen mit Mausrolle bzw. STRG-Mausrolle nicht?
Warum muss immer die dumme Buttonleiste bemühen um mal umherzuzoomen?

3)Die letze Zoomstufe ist immer noch viel zu wenig, insbesondere wenn man auf kleineren Display mit höheren Auflösungen arbeitet. Da wird manchmal sehr schwierig ein Objekt zu selektieren.


----------



## chris20jagd

Hallo zusammen.

Seit kurzem beschäftige ich mich mit der Erstellung einer wincc flexible Visu. Dabei sind mir einige Mängel im Programm aufgefallen, die ich hier gerne loswerden möchte. 

* Trendanzeigen: nach der Auswahl des Archivs werden alle Variablen zur Auswahl zur Verfügung gestellt. Würde man die Auswahl auf Archivvariablen begrenzen, würde man sich sehr viel scrollen sparen.

* Trendanzeigen: Oft werden zur Analyse von Prozessen verschieden Werte benötigt. Die Auswahl der anzuzeigenden Werte im Runtime Mode mittles EA Feld, oder anderer Zuweisung würde die Projektierung erleichtern, und der Bediener kann selbst wählen, welche Werte interessant sind.

* Benutzerdefinierte Bilschirmauflösungen 

* hinterlegen eines ToolTip Textes hinter Objekten

* Die Spaltenbreite bei der Variablenauswahl ist meistens zu klein. Die Breite sollte sich automatisch an das längste Element anpassen.


Vielleicht sind einige dieser Sachen sowieso schon integriert, und ich bin einfach nur nicht dahinter gekommen, sollte das so sein, würde ich mich über eine kurze Aufklärung natürlich sehr freuen.


----------



## moeins

chris20jagd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> * Die Spaltenbreite bei der Variablenauswahl ist meistens zu klein. Die Breite sollte sich automatisch an das längste Element anpassen.


Das ist wohl die am meisten gewünschten Verbesserung. Anscheinend sind die Siemens-Programmierer so praxisfremd und wissen nicht das man Variablen nicht nur "M1.0" oder "A5.3" nennen kann, sondern auch z.B. "Förderband Kalander 1", Förderband Kalander 2" etc. welches dann wieder mal nicht richtig sichtbar ist...

Appropos Praxisfremd, wer schon mal mit STARTER oder WinCCFlexible auf einem Simatic Field PG (15" TFT) gearbeitet hat, der weiß wie wichtig es ist den Bildschirm nicht nur mit tausend Fenstern und Informationen vollzuknallen, damit man überhaupt damit arbeiten kann.


----------



## progmann

*Ist WinCC zu gebrauchen?*

Hi
Es gibt sicher genügend für und wieder zu dieser Software , aber es läst sich sehr vieles damit machen. Ich habe noch nie einen Steuerungsauftrag nicht erledigen können. Symbole , Variablen , Analogwertdarstellung , Kopierfunktionen etc. all das war umständlich zu erlernen , aber je öffter Funktionen aufgerufen werden desto leichter geht die Programmierung der Panels . Eigene Symbole zu erstellen ist immer gegeben , fremde Bibliotheken ein zu binden ist auch möglich. Mein Fazit:

Mit WinCC flex kann sehr wohl gut gearbeitet werden. Ein alter Spruch noch von meinen Großeltern " Übung macht den Meister " trifft hierbei 
den Nagel auf den Kopf. 
Und wenn einige Nichtfunktionen (Bug) auftreten , was solls - dann löse ich das über Umwege und komme auch zu dem gewünschten Ergebnis.

PS: Eine saubere Symboldatei unter Step7 und eine im Vorfeld dekl. Variablenliste in WinCC helfen enorm beim erstellen von Projektbildern.
ein frohes arbeiten grüssle p.


----------



## Perfektionist

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur)#Verhalten_als_Foren-Teilnehmer:


> Damit ist ausgedrückt, dass keine Antwort auf Troll-Posts gegeben werden soll, um den dahinter stehenden Teilnehmern die Aufmerksamkeit, nach der sie sich sehnen, nicht zu verschaffen. Das Ignorieren von Trollen birgt aber eine Gefahr: Personen, die nicht wissen, dass es sich um einen Troll handelt, könnten dessen unwidersprochene Aussage irrtümlich für wahr und korrekt halten.


----------



## Jens_B

Hallo 

"Popup-Fenster" aus der Vorlage in den Hintergrund holen, wäre echt schön!

Gruß


----------



## Funky

*Kommasetzung in Bit - Fehlermeldung*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> gerade bin ich drauf gestoßen, dass es bei einer in einer Bitmeldung eingebettenen Variablen nicht möglich ist, ein Komma zu setzen.


 
Hallo Perfektionist,

das setzen eines Kommas geht wenn man die Variable in REAL darstellt.
Nicht schön wenn man die Variablen erst wandeln muss, aber ein Ausweg.
Übrigens das gleiche Problem gibt es auch bei Kurvendarstellung.

mfg Harald


----------



## VTP

*WinCC flex*

Manche Mitteilungen in diesem Thema sind für mich absolut unverständlich!

Warum wird hier z.B. danach gefragt, ob nicht mal jemand eine neue Software schreiben kann??
Sowas kann doch eigentlich nur jemand fordern, der den ganzen Tag nur mit der "rosa Siemens-Brille" arbeitet.

Der Markt ist riesengroß und rechts und links von Siemens gibt es inzwischen eine Reihe von Alternativprodukten in fast allen Bereichen!!

...und ich beziehe mich hier weder auf ein bestimmtes Produkt, noch auf einen Hersteller!

Der Anwender entscheidet was er einsetzt !?? Warum immer Siemens?? 
Ihr macht Siemens so mächtig, wenn Ihr denen allen Murks abkauft!

Sorry, ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung dazu sagen 
Im neuen Jahr wird (vieleicht) alles besser...

Ich wünsche Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010 ...ohne Siemens


----------



## smilingfox

Mir wäre daran gelegen, dass das Versionschaos und die damit verbundenen Kompatiblitätsprobleme bei WINCCflexible aufhören.
Es kommen in kurzen Abständen neue Versionen oder Servicepacks und jedesmal müssen alle Projekte die man bearbeiten will konvertiert werden. Erstmal passieren dabei zu viele "Unfälle", Objektgrößen stimmen nicht mehr, Schriften sind plötzlich anders, Variablen werden plötzlich als ungültig oder nicht mehr mit der Steuerung verbunden gekennzeichnet etc. Kennt ja wahrscheinlich jeder.
Unangenehmer ist allerdings, dass jeder der an einem Projekt arbeitet zwingend genau dieselbe WINCCflex-Version haben muss. Wenn mal ein Kollege an eine Anlage muss der eine Version hat die nur etwas älter ist kann er die Projektierung nicht mehr öffnen und muss versuchen auf der Baustelle sein PG zu updaten. Extrem lästig. Wenn die Leute, die das programmieren jemals in die Verlegenheit gekommen wären, ihre eigene Software in der Praxis einzusetezen wäre das vermutlich nicht so wie es ist.


----------



## Markus

ich fände eine "vorlagenseite" praktisch die VOR ALLEM liegt!
also auch vor dem ganzen balken und meldeanzeigen gedönst das in eigenen frames vor dem hauptframe laufen.
(wie kommt man überhapt auf eine derat dämliche lösung, ein normalsterblicher rogrammierer würde garnicht erst auf so einen bullshit kommen...)

dann wären vernünftige menüs (ala windows menü) oder quasipopups möglich.

also wenn der ganze andere quatsch schon in verschidenen frames im vordergrund läuft, dann sollte es doch kein problem sein ein frame das in der ALLERVORDERSTEN ebene läuft in der eine weitere oder meinetwegen auch DIE vorlageseite dargestellt wird.

DANKE!

//edit
dann sollten solche probleme nicht mehr exisiteren:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31100&highlight=vorlage


----------



## marcengbarth

Ich weiß nicht ob das in der Liste schon drin steht, aber mir fehlt beim Zeichnen ein Kurvenwerkzeug. 
Transparenz und Farbverläufe für Zeichenobjekte wären super brauchbar. Das Raster sollte eine Einstellung "Über Objekten anzeigen" oder so, damit es auch noch angezeigt wird wenn ein Objekt gezeichnet wurde.


----------



## JesperMP

marcengbarth schrieb:


> Transparenz und Farbverläufe für Zeichenobjekte wären super brauchbar.


Transparenz gibt es schon.


----------



## marcengbarth

Ich meine nicht Sichtbar/Unsichtbar. Ich meine z.B. 50% sichtbar und die darunterliegenden Objekte werden blass sichtbar.


----------



## JesperMP

OK, dann vestehe ich was Du meinst.
Es wäre möglich auf ein PC, aber ich glaube nicht auf ein Panel.


----------



## marcengbarth

Das sollte für WinCE kein Problem darstellen, es scheint API-Funktionen dafür zu geben.
Selbst wenn es keine API-Funktionen dafür gibt sollte die Runtime dazu fähig sein. Selbst zeichnen kann man das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## JesperMP

Selbst bei "normalen" Transparanz gibt es schon Probleme bei die WinCE Panele. Ein grossen Bitmap + viele übergelagerte Bitmaps mit transparenz kann ein CE Panel in die Knie bringen.
Es ist eine Frage von zu geringe Prozessorkraft. Vermutlich wird es besser in den Zukunft mit neuere Panele mit schnellere Prozessoren.


----------



## Sebastiank

*Transparenzen unter Windows CE*

ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit etwas mit Transparenzen unter Windows CE beschäftigt. Erst ab der Version 5 hat Microsoft einen Imagedecompressor mitgeliefert, der es ermöglichte transparente Gifs darzustellen. Sonst musste man sich immer etwas selbst schreiben. Da bei den CE Geräten nicht zusätzliche Grafik-Prozessoren zum Einsatz kommen ist natürlich auch jegliche grafische Berechnung auf dem Hauptprozessor zu bewältigen. Somit muss der Prozessor relativ flott sein. Zusätzlich kommt es auch noch auf das Interface an. Wird Direct 3D Mobile verwendet, besteht schon die Möglichkeit da einiges zu verbessern.

cheers


----------



## PN/DP

*Zeitstempel + Vergleichsfunktion*

Beim Transfer mit WinCCflexible oder ProSave auf ein Panel sollten die auf das Panel transferierten Dateien
den *Generier-Zeitstempel vom Erstellsystem* erhalten.

Es fehlt eine *Vergleichsfunktion* WinCCflexible-HMI-Projekt mit dem auf dem Panel vorhandenen Projekt.

WinCCflexible sollte (zumindest beim komplett-Generierlauf) immer *exakt das gleiche Kompilat* erzeugen.
Einziger Unterschied darf ein Generier-Zeitstempel sein.

Gründe für diese "Wünsche" siehe diesen Thread: WINCC flex mit TP177 Programm vergleichen

Viele Panele steuern Anlagen, die einen Millionenschaden verursachen oder gar Menschen töten könnten,
wenn das auf dem Panel gespeicherte Projekt nicht das "richtige" Projekt oder fehlerhaft kompiliert ist.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## JesperMP

Es gibt ein künstliche Begrenzung in WinCC Flexible RT.
Maximal anzahl Bildelemente (Linien, Kreise, Tekste usw.) pro Bild ist 600.
Ich stiesse oft auf diese Grenze.

Wenn man daran denkt das es gibt bis zu 4096 Power tags, und jetzt auch Bildschirmgrössen bis 1920x1200, dann sind 600 Bildelemente viel viel zu wenig.

N.B. Diese Begrenzung gab es auch bei Protool RT. Aber dann bekan man nur eine Warnung. Der RT lief ohne Probleme mit z.B. 800 Bildelemente.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Ich wünsche mir das die Rezepturverwaltung funktioniert, was da ab-
geliefert wird ist unter aller Sau (Endschuldigung). 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36410

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34622&highlight=Rezepturverwaltung

Des weiteren wünsche ich mir das mal etwas an Elementare Elemente 
wie Listboxen, Radiobuttons, Checkboxen usw. Warum muß mann sich
so etwas zu fuß selber erstellen, das gehört doch zu so ein *Teueren*
Werkzeug dazu.


----------



## logo78

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es gibt ein künstliche Begrenzung in WinCC Flexible RT.
> Maximal anzahl Bildelemente (Linien, Kreise, Tekste usw.) pro Bild ist 600.
> Ich stiesse oft auf diese Grenze.


Ich nehme an, dass du bereits weisst, dass man diese Grenze umgehen kann, indem man Objekt gruppiert.


> [..]1920x1200[..]


Auf welchem Gerät kannst du eine solche hohe Auflösung voreinstellen? Das höchste aller Gefühle waren bei mir immer 1600x1200, auf dem RuntimePC.


----------



## JesperMP

> Ich nehme an, dass du bereits weisst, dass man diese Grenze umgehen kann, indem man Objekt gruppiert.


Nein, wusste ich nicht. Werde ich baldmöglichst testen.



> Auf welchem Gerät kannst du eine solche hohe Auflösung voreinstellen? Das höchste aller Gefühle waren bei mir immer 1600x1200, auf dem RuntimePC.


Die widescreen Auflösungen wurde mit 2008 SP2 freigegeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

JesperMP schrieb:


> Nein, wusste ich nicht. Werde ich baldmöglichst testen.
> 
> Die widescreen Auflösungen wurde mit 2008 SP2 freigegeben.


 
Hallo Jasper,
läuft der SP2 bei dir ohne problemme?

gruß helmut


----------



## JesperMP

Hallo Helmut.

Ich habe noch nicht 2008 SP2 richtig eingesetzt.
Erstens weil wir viele Projekte mit 2008 SP1 überall im Welt im einsatz haben.
Zweitens weil ich von die Probleme bei SP2 gehört haben.
Wir werden vermutlich mindestens ein ½ Jahr warten.


----------



## JesperMP

Habe es gerade getestet der Begrenzung umzugehen mittels Gruppierungen.
Und, es funktioniert tatsäglich.

:s1:

Danke an logo78 !


----------



## logo78

JesperMP schrieb:


> Habe es gerade getestet der Begrenzung umzugehen mittels Gruppierungen.
> Und, es funktioniert tatsäglich.



-Es sollte möglich sein, auch Bildbausteine gruppieren zu können.
Ich habe sehr viele in einem Bild und sprenge nun auch die 600 
Ich verstehe nicht, warum man keine Bildbausteine gruppieren kann, oder das Limit mit 600 Objekten erhöhen kann?!


----------



## PN/DP

*kuriose unerwünschte Farbdarstellung "Meldefenster einfach"*

Für MP370/MP377 wird ein Meldefenster nur für Meldungen der Meldeklasse "System" in der Vorlage projektiert.
Modus ............ : Einfach
Zeilen pro Meldung : 2
Sichtbare Meldungen: 1
M.Vordergrundfarbe : schwarz
M.Hintergrundfarbe : hellgrau

** WinCC flexible 2007 HF4*
Das Meldefenster wird wie gewünscht auf dem Panel dargestellt. Schwarzer Text auf hellgrauem Hintergrund.

** WinCC flexible 2008 SP2*
Beim Öffnen des WCF2007-Projektes wird es zwangsweise nach WCF2008SP2 konvertiert.
Dabei wird die Breite des Meldefensters von 880 Pixel auf 874 Pixel verändert, 
die automatische Höhe ändert sich von 72 Pixel auf 63 Pixel.

Anzeige auf dem Panel: richtige Textfarbe, aber vom Meldetext 2. Zeile ist nur die obere Hälfte zu sehen.

Sobald nun das Häkchen bei "Automatisch anpassen" entfernt wird, wird der Meldetext plötzlich als "markiert" 
dargestellt. Allerdings nicht in den nicht änderbaren Farben für die Markierung, sondern einfach vertauscht 
"Hintergrundfarbe" (hellgrau) auf "Vordergrundfarbe" (schwarz).

Tauscht man nun in der Projektierung die Farben des Meldetextes:
M.Vordergrundfarbe : hellgrau
M.Hintergrundfarbe : schwarz
dann wird der Meldetext wie ursprünglich gewünscht schwarzer Text auf hellgrau dargestellt.
Allerdings hat das Meldefenster nun unten und rechts breite schwarze "Trauerränder".

** WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Upd1* (MP370 - auf MP377 noch nicht getestet)
Nun wird der Meldetext in "Vordergrundfarbe Markierung" (weiß, nicht änderbar)
auf "Meldungen: Vordergrundfarbe" (hellgrau) dargestellt! 

Auch ein völlig neu in der Vorlage eingefügtes Meldefenster in einem völlig neuen Projekt in WCF2008SP2 
zeigt das beschriebene Farb-Verhalten, es hat also nichts mit der fehlerhaften Konvertierung von WCF2007 
zu tun. Wenn man nun jede einstellbare Eigenschaft des Meldefensters einmal verstellt und wieder auf die 
ursprünglichen WCF2007-Einstellungen zurückstellt, dann erhält man kurioserweise auch mal die "richtige" 
Darstellung. Allerdings nur solange, bis man die temporären Dateien löscht und alles neu generiert. 

Die Screenshots des Meldefensters im angehängten Bild stammen direkt von einem MP377 bzw. MP370 (letzter).


Nach unzähligen Versuchen habe ich es nun aufgegeben (der Meldetext wird nun weiß auf schwarz angezeigt) 
und hoffe, daß das Meldefenster in irgendeiner WinCCflexible-Version zufällig wieder so dargestellt wird, wie 
ursprünglich in WCF2007 projektiert... 

Für viele WCF-Anwender mag dieses Farbproblem eine unbedeutende hinnehmbare Kleinigkeit sein, für mich 
wirft das ein grelles Licht auf die Sorgfalt der WCF-Programmierer und die Qualitätskontrolle bei Siemens.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Harald, 
hast du mal versucht Meldeklassen den Meldungen zu zuordnen, dann
in den Einstellungen den Meldeklassen bestimmte Farben zugeordnet.
Mich interessiert das nur, da ich in meinen Panel's immer eine Meldezeile
habe wo alle Meldungen angezeigt werden und ich an den Farben erkennen

kann was für eine Art der Meldung anliegt:

Rot - Störmeldungen
Gelb - Betriebsmeldungen
Orange - Systemmeldungen
Hellblau - PopUp Meldungen
Das Phänomen ist ja wieder Klasse was du da beschreibst, wie lange
werden die uns noch Quälen mit den Werkzeug oder wird es mit den
was da noch kommt schlimmer.

gruß Helmut


----------



## PN/DP

Hallo Helmut,

ich kann Dich teilweise beruhigen. Das Phänomen betrifft anscheinend nur das Meldefenster "Einfach".

Ich verwende auch verschiedene Farben für verschiedene Meldeklassen (sogar verschiedene für gekommen/gegangen/quittiert).
Im Meldefenster "Erweitert" und in der Meldeanzeige sind meine Farben auch unter WCF2008SP2Upd1 noch vorhanden. 
Das Meldefenster "Zeile" habe ich aber nicht getestet.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Perfektionist

PN/DP schrieb:


> Für viele WCF-Anwender mag dieses Farbproblem eine unbedeutende hinnehmbare Kleinigkeit sein, für mich wirft das ein grelles Licht auf die Sorgfalt der WCF-Programmierer und die Qualitätskontrolle bei Siemens.


das kann ich nur noch doppelt unterstreichen. Dass diese Kartenhaus-Softwarearchitektur noch nicht zu massiven Produktionsausfällen geführt hat, ist mir angesichts sollcher Mülleffekte unbegreiflich. Scheinbar bleiben die Produktivitätsverluste bei den ES-Anwendern hängen und schlagen dann eben nicht bis zur RT durch.


----------



## PN/DP

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Scheinbar bleiben die Produktivitätsverluste bei den ES-Anwendern hängen und schlagen dann eben nicht bis zur RT durch.


*ACK*

Ja, wir ES-Anwender müssen solche Mülleffekte irgendwie annehmbar zeitaufwendig ausbügeln.
Zur Zeit empfinde ich jedes Panel-Update von WCF2007 zu WCF2008SP... wie eine komplett neue 
Inbetriebnahme mit vorsichtigem Test wirklich aller RT-Funktionen.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## logo78

Auch wenn ich es ein paar Seiten vorher erwähnt hatte, muss ich es an der Stelle noch mal aus der täglichen Frust heraus wiederholen:

*Warum kann das Ein-/Auszoomen nicht mit einer Tastenkombination tun, oder mit STRG+MausRolle???
Warum muss ich dafür immer und immer wieder in die dumme Leiste klicken??*

Hey, das funktioniert doch heute/2010 mittlerweile in jeder Win-Anwendung problemlos und M$ hat doch APIs, mit deren Hilfe dass mit ein paar Zeilen programmiert sein dürfte?


----------



## rostiger Nagel

was mir auch gerade so einfällt, wenn ich eine Gruppe Bearbeiten will und
klicke diese Gruppe mit der Maus an um den Punkt Bearbeiten anzuwählen
passiert es mir Täglich das ich auf den Punkt Bildbaustein erstellen komme,
da die so geschickt übereinander angelegt wurden.
Das kotzt mich wirklich an, da ich diese Gruppe wieder vom Bildbaustein
lösen muss und denn Bildbaustein löschen. Natürlich sind dann, weil es
der *Blöde Programmierer von Flexibel*, nicht besser hinbekommen hat,
alle projektierte Eigenschaften der Gruppe weg :sb13:.
Wenn ich einen Bildbaustein brauche kann ich das auch oben im Menü anklicken,
da diese sowieso unbrauchbar sind nutze ich die sowieso nicht.


----------



## Thommi1969

*Sortierung der Variablen im Auswahlfenster*

Hallo Leute,

finde ich eine gute Idee. 

Was mich sehr stört ist die scheinbar willkürliche Sortierung von Variablen im Variablenauswahlfenster (wenn man im Variablenfeld mittels Tastatur die ersten Zeichen eingibt).

Thommi1969


----------



## ALEGON

Das nötige Update nur wegen dem Umstieg von WinFlex 2008 SP1 zu SP2 ist wirklich der absolute Horror. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das der zeitliche Aufwand enorm ist. Wenn das Update dann noch via MPI/DP erfolgen muss, macht das erst recht Spaß. 
Aber auch das lässt sich noch toppen! Schon mal eine PC WinCC flex 2008 Anwendung auf SP2 upgedatet? Da benötigt man tatsächlich die WinCC flex2008 SP2 CD. Die hat man ja auch immer auf der Baustelle mit! Siemens sagt dann: können Sie aus dem Internet runterladen. Klasse ! 16GB ! 
Macht wirklich Spaß damit zu arbeiten...


----------



## Jan

*Abwärtskompatibilität wäre mal schön.*

Es wäre toll, wenn die neuen SP zu den OPs, etc. abwärtskompatibel wären.
Es hat sich ein Schönheitsfehler bei einigen OPs eingeschlichen.
Jetzt darf ich bei jedem OP erst mal das neue Betriebssystem draufladen und dann das gesamte Projekt neu laden (und das Ganze über PPI).

Beim Update vom SIMATIC MANAGER muss ich ja auch nicht bei allen CPUs die neuste Firmware laden, um einen geänderten Baustein laden zu können.


----------



## bastimeister

*Bildbausteine*

Wir arbeiten mit Bildbausteinen, ist im Grunde genommen ja auch eine gute Grundidee von Siemens wenns den auch funktionieren würde:

Stellt euch vor Ihr legt einen Behälter als Bilbausteinen an, arbeitet mit mehreren Ebenen um auch eine Hintergrundschattierung zu erzeugen.
Ihr verwendet den eben erstellten Bildbaustein in eurer Visu, sehr oft, warum sollte man auch sonst einen Bildbaustein erst erstellen, wenn man das ganze dann am Ende doch nur einmal nutzt. Die Verwendung erfolgt aber auch in gespiegelter Form. Also nehmen wir an Ihr nehmt den Behälter insgesamt 30 mal (15 mal Original 15 mal gespiegelt).
Ihr schließt eure Erstellung ab und spiel die fertige Visu auf einen PC mit WinCC-Flex-*RT* (Version ist wurscht, warum werdet Ihr gleich lesen).

Dann schaut Ihr eure Visu in der *RT* an und in *einem* *einzigen* Bild, sieht *1 *Behälter ziemlich komisch aus ( mein Kollege sagt immer "Verbeult") alle anderen sind aber in Orrdnung! Ihr denkt, wie kann das denn sein, ist doch der Gleiche Bildbaustein?!?! 

Also schaut ihr in eire ES -> Dort ist alles I.O.! -> Wir haben nun rausgefunden wenn man in der ES in den Bildbaustein geht und des Maß verändert -> speichert -> wieder Rückändert -> neu in die RT spielt ist der Fehler *erstmal *behoben. Allerdings darf man dann wieder die 15 Behälter welche gespielgelt waren, wieder "Spiegeln" denn die werden in der ES einfach wieder umgedreht, sowas merkt sich Flexibel nicht!

Hat man in seine Visu nochwas anschließend zu ändern, kann es sein das der Gleiche Bildbausteun nach dem Übertragen in die *RT* wieder an einer Stelle in einem Bild (Kann diesmal ein ganz anderes sein) "zerschossen" oder "Verbeult ist"! Kann mir diesen efeekt mal jemand erklären, die von Siemens könnens offensichtlich nicht, denn die Version ist vollig egal, das Problem wurde noch nicht behoben! Beim Update von 2005 auf 2008 waren übrigens in der *ES* mal alle Bildbausteine "Zerschossen" aber ich glaube das Hat Siemens mitlerweile hinbekommen!

Ein anderes Problem ebenfals mit Bildbausteinen, gibt es wiederum mit *Eigenschaftsanbindungen* beispielsweise, wenn man eine "Textanzeige" anach Aussen gibt um in der ES "variable Texte" eingeben zu können, welche man dann auch übersetzen kann. Aus unerklärlichen Grunden geht die eingenschaftsanbindung in der ES *ab und zu* (aber midestens 1x) verloren und lässt sich auch nicht wieder Herstellen nur in dem man die gesamte Eigenschaft löscht und wieder völlig neu erstellt!


----------



## emilio20

bildauflösung von 1366x768 oder frei skalierbar


----------



## PN/DP

*Einzeltransfers ohne Runtime Projekt*

Der Dialog mit den Transfereinstellungen könnte geändert werden, statt


> [ ] Rücktransfer aktivieren
> [v] Benutzerverwaltung überschreiben
> [ ] Datensätze überschreiben



besser so


> Zum Panel übertragen:
> [ ] Quellprojekt für Rücktransfer
> [ ] Runtime Projekt
> [v] Benutzerverwaltung
> [ ] Datensätze


so daß man alles auch einzeln (z.B. die Benutzerverwaltung) ohne Runtime-Projekt übertragen kann.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP

*Erfahrungsbericht: Kurvenanzeige und Variablenarchive*

Für mich gab es 3 Gründe, vom vertrauten WCF2007 zu WCF2008 umzusteigen
* Abstellmöglichkeit der User-Sperrung nach 3x falsches Passwort
* zur Laufzeit veränderbare Textlisten
* von Siemens versprochene "drastische" Erhöhung der Performance der Kurvenanzeigen

Nun, die ersten beiden Sachen funktionieren ganz unspektakulär wie erwartet, da gibt es bis jetzt nichts besonderes zu berichten.
Zu den Kurvenanzeigen hier mal ein Erfahrungsbericht.

Anfang 2008 hatte ich ein WCF-Projekt auf 15"-Touchpanels zu realisieren, wo 35 Variablen für ca. 1 Monat archiviert und in Kurvenanzeigen 
dargestellt werden sollten. Für die Realisierung wurde das zu dem Zeitpunkt aktuelle WCF 2007 HF4 benutzt. Leider waren da die MP377 15" 
überraschend für die Lieferung nicht freigegeben, so daß das Projekt noch mit MP370 15" realisiert werden mußte.

Ziemlich schnell mußte ich erkennen, daß das MP370 mit WCF2007 diese Aufgabe nicht praxistauglich erfüllen konnte. Das erste Aufrufen und das 
Blättern in einer Kurvenanzeige dauerte bis zu 3 Minuten. Nur durch eine drastische Reduzierung der Anforderungen und mehrere Änderungen der 
Projektierung konnte die Kurvendarstellung halbwegs benutzbar gestaltet werden: auf einer Kurvenanzeige durften maximal 4 Kurven dargestellt 
werden, jede Kurvenanzeige erhielt ein eigenes Variablenarchiv (nun 9 Archive für 10 Kurvenanzeigen), der Archivumfang wurde auf reichlich 
1 Woche reduziert und die Variablen wurden nur bei Änderung archiviert. Zusätzlich mußte jede Kurvenanzeige zweimal (umschaltbar) erstellt 
werden: einmal aus den Archivdaten und einmal als Echtzeit-Kurve (da allerdings nur 999 Datenpunkte pro Kurve möglich, was ca. 1,3 Stunden 
entspricht bei 1 Datenpunkt je 5 Sekunden).
Die Archiv-Variablen liegen alle direkt im Ordner Variablen (kein Unterordner), die Variablennamen sind durchschnittlich 16 Zeichen lang.

Archivumfang:
35 Variablen, zusammen ca. 600.000 Datensätze in 9 Archiven, Archivierungszyklus 15x 5s + 7x 10s + 13x 1min, alle nur bei Änderung ins Archiv,
Gesamtgröße ca. 27MB auf CF-Card (MP370: max 512MB-Card möglich)

Damit ich die Archive regelmäßig während laufender Runtime auf einen Windows-PC übers Netzwerk kopieren kann und auch immer mindestens 5 Tage 
zurückblättern kann, hatte ich mich für segmentierte Umlaufarchive mit 5 Segmenten entschieden (dazu muß man in WCF2007 und WCF2008 übrigens 
bei der Anzahl Archive = 4 einstellen ).

So sieht ein Datensatz in einem CSV-Variablenarchiv aus ("VarName";"TimeString";"VarValue";"Validity";"Time_ms"):


> "T1_P_Steigleitung";"17.9.2010 04:32:12";1,77;1;40438189027,7778



Mit WinCC flexible 2007 HF4 ergaben sich folgende Zeiten:
Initialisierung der Archive bei Runtimstart: 5:10 Minuten (solange werden keine Skripte bearbeitet!)
Aufruf einer Archiv-Kurvenanzeige: 35 bis 50 Sekunden
Blättern in einer A.-Kurvenanzeige: 35 bis 50 Sekunden

Bei zu schnellem Blättern konnte es passieren, daß die Runtime Schaden nahm: Grafikanzeigen wurden mit den berühmten Kakteen dargestellt.
Erst nach einem Beenden und Neustart der RT wurden wieder die richtigen Grafiken angezeigt.

An der Anlage sind 4 Stück MP370 15" mit identischem WCF-Projekt vorhanden, von denen allerdings nur 1 Panel die Variablenarchive schreibt.

Vor vier Wochen habe ich nun an dieser Anlage das Update zu WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Upd1 gemacht. Große Überraschung: 45 Sekunden nach RT-Start 
meldete die Runtime, daß die Initialisierung der von WCF2007 vorhandenen Archive beendet sei. Allerdings wollten die Kurvenanzeigen auch nach 
mehreren Minuten Eieruhr keine Kurven anzeigen. Es stellte sich dann leider heraus, daß sämtliche Archiv-Dateien von der neuen WCF2008-Runtime 
zerschossen worden waren. Ich habe die Archiv-CF-Card neu formatiert und das Panel dann 3 Wochen in Ruhe archivieren lassen.

Nun nach 3 Wochen mit durchschnittlich 2 Wochen echten Daten in den Archiven ergeben sich folgende Zeiten unter WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Upd1:
Initialisierung der Archive bei Runtimstart: 50 Sekunden
Aufruf einer Archiv-Kurvenanzeige: knapp 10 Sekunden
Blättern in einer A.-Kurvenanzeige: knapp 10 Sekunden

Das Finden des für die Kurvenanzeige relevanten Archiv-Abschnitts ist nun wesentlich besser gelöst. Man sieht aber immer noch deutlich, daß 
die Kurvenanzeige die Datenpunkte für jede Kurve einzeln aus dem Archiv liest, also bei 4 Variablen das Archiv 4 mal ausliest.
Das Erscheinen der Kakteen statt der Grafiken konnte ich nicht mehr provozieren.


Warum schreibe ich diesen Erfahrungsbericht unter "WinCC flexible Wunschzettel"?
Weil es bei der Variablenarchivierung immer noch einen Schönheitsfehler gibt:

Wenn man wie in diesem Projekt Variablen nur bei Änderung archiviert, dann ist die Archivierungssoftware leider nicht so schlau, daß beim 
Neu-Anlegen des Archivs oder beim Segmentwechsel alle Variablen einmal archiviert werden. Wenn sich nun über die Archiv-Gesamtdauer eine 
Variable nicht einmal ändert, dann dauert der Erst-Aufruf der Kurvenanzeige und das Blättern wieder ca. 40 Sekunden, bis die Kurvenanzeige 
feststellt, daß die gesuchte Variable überhaupt nicht im Archiv enthalten ist. Die Kurve wird dann nicht angezeigt und der Variablenwert in 
der Wertetabelle als ######## ausgegeben.

Ich habe dieses Problem so gefixt, daß ich bei jedem Runtimestart und per Aufgabenplaner jede volle Stunde alle Variablen mit der Systemfunktion 
"ArchiviereVariable" einmal zwangs-archiviere. Nun dauert das Aufrufen der Kurvenanzeige und das Blättern nur noch max. 10 Sekunden.

Übrigens bleibt die Systemzeitanzeige in einem Datum-Uhrzeit-Feld stehen, solange eine Kurvenanzeige "beschäftigt" ist. Dadurch läßt sich ohne 
Stopuhr gut die benötigte Zeit für einen Vorgang ermitteln. 

Harald


----------



## funkdoc

hallo pn/dp

hast du auch schonmal ausprobiert, wievele datensätze sich in einer kurvenanzeige darstellen lassen ohne dass man dafür im winccflex ein variablenarchiv für die kurvenanzeige anlegt, sondern die datensätze aus einem DB online auslest und so in der kurve darstellt ohne dass es zu sehr die zykluszeit beeinträchtigt. somit wäre das archiv auf der CPU und benötigt keine statische verbindung zu einer wincc runtime und kann ausfallsicher von der cpu selbst aufgezeichnet werden.

interessant wäre es für eine cpu mittlerer performance (zb. 317PN/DP).
also ich habe das schonmal gemacht, aber eben nur bis 1000 datensätze.
ich muss sagen dass das gut funktionierte und die kurve innerhalb einer sekunde dargestellt werden konnte. gut bei 60 000 datensätzen sieht das auch schon wieder anders aus.

grüsse


----------



## PN/DP

funkdoc schrieb:


> hast du auch schonmal ausprobiert, wievele datensätze sich in einer kurvenanzeige darstellen lassen ohne dass man dafür im winccflex ein variablenarchiv für die kurvenanzeige anlegt, sondern die datensätze aus einem DB online auslest


Das habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich meine, die Systemgrenze liegt bei ~ 1000 Datenpunkten je Kurve.
Doch ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie ich 600.000 Datensätze mit zusammen 27MB in der CPU unterbringe  ... (es ist eine 315-2 PN/DP)
Gut, in der CPU archiviere ich effizienter als WinCCflex in CSV, doch es wären immer noch knapp 5MB, die auch noch für die Kurven expandiert und segmentiert werden müßten - nee, nee, das tue ich meiner CPU nicht an. Jetzt mit WCF2008 sind die Kurvenanzeigen ja leidlich nutzbar. Wenn der Kunde unbedingt was schnelleres gebraucht hätte, dann hätte er eine PC-RT nehmen können. Wollte er aber nicht.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP

*Onlineverbindung - IP Adresse dynamisch eintellbar.*

Noch eine Verbesserungswunsch.

Nach STEP7 5.5 und Firmware 3.2 kann man die IP Adressen auf die CPUs per Anwenderprogram ändern. Super. Dann kann man die IP Adressen auf der Kunden-LAN anpassen, ohne Programmänderung.

Aber, es scheitert auf das WinCC Flex nur mit feste IP Adressen arbeitet.
Also, bitte um ein Funktion wo man die IP Adressen dynamish einstellen kann.

Eine möglicheit wäre mit start Parametern.
Z.B.: HmiRTm.exe Target_IP="192.168.1.123"


----------



## nicS

JesperMP schrieb:


> Noch eine Verbesserungswunsch.
> 
> Nach STEP7 5.5 und Firmware 3.2 kann man die IP Adressen auf die CPUs per Anwenderprogram ändern. Super. Dann kann man die IP Adressen auf der Kunden-LAN anpassen, ohne Programmänderung.
> 
> Aber, es scheitert auf das WinCC Flex nur mit feste IP Adressen arbeitet.
> Also, bitte um ein Funktion wo man die IP Adressen dynamish einstellen kann.
> 
> Eine möglicheit wäre mit start Parametern.
> Z.B.: HmiRTm.exe Target_IP="192.168.1.123"


 
Hast du dir schon mal die Systemfunktion "wechsle Verbindung" angesehen? Damit lässt sich die Adresse (MPI/DP/IP) der Steuerung zu der die Verbindung aufgebaut wird umstellen.
Was nicht geht ist die IP Adresse des Panels per Funktion zu ändern, dazu muss man immer noch in die Systemsteuerung gehen. Wenn es dafür noch eine Funktion gäbe,  das währe toll.


----------



## JesperMP

nics,

Wechsle Verbindung wäre _vielleicht_ eine möglicheit. 
Irgendwie muss man die IP Adresse speichern, und bei jeden Startup muss die IP eingelesen werden, und der Systemfunktion Wechsle Verbindung verwendet.

Es fehlt mir ein System Event "Startup", schon vor das Program versucht die Verbindung aufzubauen.


----------



## Jan

Wenn ein neues Betriebssystem auf ein OP geladen werden muss, erscheint ein Fenster Sinngemäß "Wollen sie das neue Betriebssystem laden?". Wenn man dieses Fenster mit "OK" bestätigt, erscheint ein Fenster mit der Aufforderung Sinngemäß "Booten sie das Gerät".
Es wäre schön, wenn bei dem Fenster Sinngemäß "Wollen sie das neue Betriebssystem laden?" der Hinweis "... dann Trennen sie das Gerät von der Versorgungsspannung und drücken OK" erscheinen würde.

Ich habe mich einige Zeit gefragt, warum ich das laden vom Betriebssystem so oft versuchen muss, bevor es klappt. 
Das Zeitfenster zwischen der Meldung Sinngemäß "Booten sie das Gerät" und der Chance das Gerät zu booten, sodas WIN CC flexible das mitbekommt, ist echt eng (wenige Sekunden).


----------



## gruenman

Euh...STIMMT :TOOL:


----------



## matzecb

*Mein Punkt*

Im- und Export Fkt. (speziell bei multiplexvar.)
verbesserungswürdig


----------



## Astralavista

Mehr Widescreen-Auflösungen für die PC-Runtime!


----------



## mkoehler

Astralavista schrieb:


> Mehr Widescreen-Auflösungen für die PC-Runtime!


Aam besten gleich frei wählbare Auflösungen!


----------



## Jusch

Excel über das HMI starten können, Datein eintragen und auf einem Server ablegen können.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Jusch schrieb:


> Excel über das HMI starten können, Datein eintragen und auf einem Server ablegen können.



kann man das den nicht? Es gibt doch die Systemfunktion "Starte Programm".
Wenn ein Scriptfähiges Panel vorhanden ist, besteht auch die möglichkeit, Datein auf einem Server zu schreiben.


----------



## moeins

Ja das geht mit Panels >=277, also Scriptfähige Panels. Oder als Runtime auf einem PC. Kann man viel machen mit Dateien lesen / schreiben. Mache das mit csv-Dateien


----------



## Roland5020

wir hätten die Animation "Objekte drehen" benötigt, Antwort vom Simatic Support: 
"Erstellen Sie eine Grafikliste mit Einzelgrafiken" (etwa 360? eine je Grad?) 

--> ich hab mich für ein fro-face Panel entschieden ... ist um 1000 Euronen billiger, und dynamisch Drehen ist wie viele weitere Funktionen einfachst möglich !

LG
Roland


----------



## Perfektionist

kann man eigentlich mal diesen inzwischen etwas angestaubten Thread wegmachen von oben? So langsam ist doch klar, dass wir uns mit dem abfinden müssen, was wir seit 2004 vorgesetzt bekamen, oder?

mal schaun, ob wir dann irgendwann mal auf TIA-WinCC-SCADA reinschlagen dürfen...


----------



## S7-kub

Ich bin zwar jetzt erst über das Problem "gestolpert", kenne es aus der SLC500-Welt auch.
Lösung: In der Systemsteuerung einfach dem Land die deutsche Tastatur zuordnen.


----------



## Astralavista

Hole diesen alten Thread mal wieder aus seinem Grab 
Ich wünsche mir bei WinCC flexible, dass wenn man Protokolle mit einem PDF-Drucker ausdruckt, der Dokumenttitel gleich dem Protokollnamen ist und nicht "Unkown Shiftprotocol".
Das Unknown Shiftprotocol ist nicht änderbar. :-?
Nervt mich bei einem aktuellen Projekt total. Hoffe in TIA ist das behoben


----------



## rogseut

Wünsche mir das Vektorgrafiken verarbeitet werden. Eine Grafik einfügen und verkleinern und vergößern nach Bedarf ohne das die Grafik gleich scheiße aussieht.


----------



## rogseut

Wünsche mir dynamisches drehen und vergrößern und verkleinern mittels variable


----------



## rogseut

Wünsche mir das Objekte beim bewegen in oder aus dem Bildschirm langsam verschwinden und nicht beim ersten Pixel verschwinden.


----------



## rogseut

Wünsch mir das Bildbausteine beim exportieren der Übersetzung des Projekts mit berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## Astralavista

Auch wenn ich mir denke das sich in Flexible wahrscheinlich nichts mehr tut, wünsche ich mir die Implementierung der Comfort-Panels. Von mir aus auch mit vermindertem Funktionsumfang.


----------



## rogseut

Wünsche mir bei TP 700 900 eine Glasfront mit Multitouch


----------



## rogseut

Wünsche mir Reiterkarten für Menüs. Windowsstyle.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Meint ihr nicht das eure Wünsche sinnlos sind?
Siemens schert sich einen Dreck darum, auf Wünsche ihrer Kunden
einzugehen.


----------



## moeins

Hallo,

ich kann euch nur empfehlen mal einen Siemens HMI Fachberater ins Haus zu holen und bei dem eine kleine Schulung zu machen, dann würden solche Fragen mit *Vektorgrafiken *erst gar nicht auftauchen. Denn man kann schon lange* wmf-Dateien *einfügen und ohne Verlust skalieren. Wahrscheinlich ging das schon in Version 2005.
Hier noch ein Link den ich beim Googlen gefunden habe: https://support.industry.siemens.co...lexible-importieren/37481/?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## rogseut

Also das mit den Vektorgrafiken war bei einer 2k Siemens Schulung meine frage. Die nett e Dame sagte nur das alles in bmp gewandelt wird und dann ins Panel transferiert wird. Deshalb sieht es dann immer ein wenig matschig aus.


----------

